# New Year Babies - Here's to Making a January Baby!



## cazd

Well Congratulations to Claire, Emalou and Jmac who all got their :bfp:

So its onto a new cycle and a fresh load of PMA for a February Baby!

Come and join us: https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-buddies/129626-lovebumps-still-looking-members.html

*******************************************************

I'm full of PMA with a resolute TTC mission to make a baby ready for 2010.

I promise.... 

1) Not to feed my POAS addiction
2) Not to bore my OH with endless conversations about all things baby
3) Not to SS 'till the 1WW

HA! - like any of those are going to happen :rofl:$


----------



## Conswayla M

Well of course here I am as well...
Maybe I should take that pledge and promise too....how hard can it really be? :rofl:

Hope to get lots of Jan 2010 babies!!


----------



## cazd

Heya. Maybe you won't be jinxed this time round. 
I'm sooo excited about making a January baby.

Got to get my OH to start erm... replenishing his stock... every 3 days ready for O !


----------



## Conswayla M

I am hoping I won't be jinxed this time!

I gotta get DH started soon too, I am very excited for this cycle. I am betting that the temping will work this time and I will feel much better knowing what the heck is going on with my crazy body!


----------



## claire99991

save me space over here will be joinng you lovel ladies in a few days!! xxx


----------



## gumb69

No offence meant Claire but i hope your not joining us over here, be great if you got your :bfp: and at least one of us got a christmas baby.xxx 

Well way TMI but just had my 3rd :sex: in 6 days. Laid on my side for about an hour. None fell out :happydance: so i must def be getting ready to ovulate. Pain in my right lower back. THat might be from maybe the fact that i held my pee for an hour as well. But i'll pretend its because i'm going to get my positive smiley face tomorrow. ( I hope i get the smiley face tomorrow) 

Sending you all :hug: and loads of :dust:


----------



## gumb69

oh and conswayla i love the pig.


----------



## Conswayla M

gumb69 said:


> oh and conswayla i love the pig.

hehe thanks!

I hope you don't make it over here either Claire!!

Well I was reading up on :spermy: juice falling out, and apparently after about 20 minutes of laying down, everything that falls out is the juice and the abnormal :spermy: so the ones that are healthy make a pretty fast race up through the cervix. I did the laying on my side thing to last month and nothing fell out either, I am going to do that again this month!


----------



## claire99991

gumb sounds like your doing everything right!! good luck for smiley face 2moz, oh and no offence taken haha


----------



## Kota

Ohhh... do you ladies mind if I join you?? I'm on CD6 today so gearing up for some serious BD'ing this month... we've already had 3 goes!! :rofl:
This month we will be

a) doing the SMEP :happydance:
b) using preseed
c) I've started taking EPO and angus cactus and will be starting a vit b complex tomorrow
d)OH will begin taking a multi vit as of tomorrow
e) keeping LOTs of PMA through out the whole month!
and finally
f) GETTING A :bfp: END OF APRIL! 


Good luck ladies, can't wait to see lots of new year babies on the way!


----------



## samzi

Count me in ;)


----------



## Conswayla M

Sounds like a great plan Kota! I am with you on that one.

Do you ladies have to GIVE your DH's their vitamins? Or are the responsible enough to take them on their own? I have to give it to mine, otherwise he won't remember!


----------



## iwantbebebad

Hello everyone! Wanted to make sure not to lose you lol... Love the new thread... Psyched to start trying again as I feel the sperm and the egg did not complete their mission this time... CARRY ON !!!


----------



## Conswayla M

iwantbebebad said:


> Hello everyone! Wanted to make sure not to lose you lol... Love the new thread... Psyched to start trying again as I feel the sperm and the egg did not complete their mission this time... CARRY ON !!!

It's still early, I hope you won't be joining us cause you will be preggo instead!


----------



## samzi

any of you girls around?


----------



## yamkins

ha!!! >.< 2ww is headed my way! love the thread btw! any tips!!!??? for spending the 2ww not symptom spotting!?:help:


----------



## Conswayla M

yamkins said:


> ha!!! >.< 2ww is headed my way! love the thread btw! any tips!!!??? for spending the 2ww not symptom spotting!?:help:

Good Luck, hope you get it this month!

I wish I had tips for surviving the 2ww and not ss. The best one for me is, that I get all pg symptoms during the 2ww and they always mean AF. Remember that a lot of things are normal but will be more noticeable because you are paying attention to them.


----------



## yamkins

:/ TRUE!!!!!! ay... Maybe I'll read a book! but thanks! If I am 2010 baby it is!!!


----------



## Conswayla M

samzi said:


> any of you girls around?

I am..


----------



## claire99991

i am...carnt sleep


----------



## Conswayla M

yamkins said:


> :/ TRUE!!!!!! ay... Maybe I'll read a book! but thanks! If I am 2010 baby it is!!!

I also spend a lot of time on here, and we do try to talk about another things (once in a while) to take our minds off of it!


----------



## claire99991

well i have my MIL coming to stay tomorow for a week that should keep my mind occupied, hmmmm she will see the pmt bitch in full swing haha


----------



## yamkins

lollll!!!!!!!!!!!!!! MIL's...never had much luck with them! :/ I've grown fond of my SIL!!! 2ww I'm ready rawr!


----------



## claire99991

ahhhh SIL never had much luck with them either! ha, good luck for 2ww


----------



## yamkins

thank youuu! And i was able to get through his toughest sister! he has 3!  she loves me now lol goodluck on ttc!


----------



## Kota

Conswayla M said:


> Sounds like a great plan Kota! I am with you on that one.
> 
> Do you ladies have to GIVE your DH's their vitamins? Or are the responsible enough to take them on their own? I have to give it to mine, otherwise he won't remember!

OH has already said that while he's happy to take them, he probably won't remember on his own, so its best that I give them to him. Thats not an issue though as I'll just keep his bottle next to mine and when I have mine of an evening, will get him to have his too.


----------



## claire99991

i just noticed the packet on the side he hasnt took them for days :hissy: flipping men!


----------



## samzi

hi ladies.

how are you all?

:witch: finally gone in time for tomorrow and the week ahead :happydance:


----------



## cazd

I've got the same problem with my man... his tablets are still on his bedside table. I remind him every evening to take them but he just shrugs it off.
If I push too hard he'll get all stroppy and he'll never take them !

Samzi... Glad shes pushing off - sounds like you're gonna have a fab weekend :rofl:


----------



## claire99991

i bought my thermometer from boots, will start temping tomorow morning, will sit down later and have a read thru fertility friend and hopefully get started. :)


----------



## gumb69

there's just too many journals ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
i think my internet usage on BnB has gone through the roof lately. good job i'm going back to work soon.(ok i don't really mean good job i'm going back to work)

oh and what vitamins are you making your OH take. he exercises loads and is flying fit, doesn't smoke, but likes his weekend pints. um!! should i try and make him cut down on the pints without sounding like a nag even more that i already sound like one. i'm only taking folic acid, should i be taking more. as always your knowledge is appreciated. maybe this is why it's taking me so long to conceive i dont' have a bloody clue. maybe i'll buy a book on conceiving. then again if it was so easy everyone would be buying books. xxxxx


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

found u!!

My DH takes zinc supplements, he says....
I take: before ov: multivits, EPO and folic acid
after ov: sanatogen pregnacare
.... we shall see if they work.....


----------



## samzi

I just take folic acid and OH takes nothing


----------



## Conswayla M

I give my DH a multi Vitamin with his glass of milk at dinner, he will take it. And then I asked him the other day....so do you only take them when I give them to you? And he gave me a guilty look. So I gave him crap (in a funny way). So I just give them to him. I just realized that my EPO expired last month and I have been taking them! I better pick some up tonight. 

So I had an awful sleep last night, and I was awake on and off since 4am, but I still waited until 7am to temp, and it was the same as yesterday?! I wonder if that matters. I guess I am only on CD 4 so its not a huge deal. I hope this works this time, or I will :cry:!!

Hahah, my chart looks so pathetic!


----------



## cazd

If I'm restless I take my temp when I first wake up and then at about 7 ish.
They're usually about the same but if there's a big difference I go with the first temp.

Re vits - I'm taking omega3, and pregnacare/sanatogen pro-natal, EPO 'till ov and baby aspring post ov.
OH is supposed to be taking Horny Goat Weed and pregnacare pro-natal but I'm going to have to go back to handing them to him when I take mine after tea or he'll never take them!

Gumb - you're lucky that you've got a fit healthy man. Mine likes his pies...
We had pizza last night and he had chips for lunch while waiting at a suppliers!
If I nag him he digs his heels in further. But.... I'm starting the WW 12 week plan on Monday so hopefully he'll eat what I eat and that might help.
I wouldn't worry about your mans drinking too much. They do say for men to cut alcohol down to 2 units a day.

And if you're thinking about buying books.... Here's 4 Conception books in a nutshell:

https://www.babyandbump.com/waiting-to-try/86631-qi-tips-get-you-ready-conception.html


----------



## cazd

Ha - just read through that thread again and I wrote that my OH was taking his vits without any trouble. AH... how quickly the excitement of TTC wore thin!


----------



## gumb69

Ladies thanks for all the info xxx
caz- why are you doing ww there isn't a pick on you.


----------



## Conswayla M

Horny Goat weed? Whats that! I like the sound of it.....haha.

My DH is more into the pop....all that caffeine everyday, but I did get him to cut down a bit, he doesn't drink very often so I guess I am lucky there, maybe once every month or 2, its a little more in the summer.


----------



## cazd

Aw thanks! but I'd really like to lose 7 pounds. And.. I need to stop eating Junk !
I'm hoping that a healthy eating regimen will help our fertility too !


----------



## gumb69

Conswayla - he sounds like a saint. once every month or 2. x

on a weekend -mine drinks more than his weekly consumption in one night and it wrecks my head. It's normally after he has played a game of football at the weekend,all the team go it's called "team bonding"(yeah right)
i'm not really a drinker, or should i reword it and say since ttc i really don't drink. except on sunday when i had three little white wine spritzers and i paid the price on monday for it. i've made my DH sound like an alcoholic, i hope he doesn't see what i've wrote.
xx


----------



## cazd

Conswayla M said:


> Horny Goat weed? Whats that! I like the sound of it.....haha.
> 
> My DH is more into the pop....all that caffeine everyday, but I did get him to cut down a bit, he doesn't drink very often so I guess I am lucky there, maybe once every month or 2, its a little more in the summer.

Blame Irish ! She recommended it + Maca - good for :spermy: and erm... hornyness!!!

OH just read this and says it doesn't make a difference. Hmm... if he took it often enough we might find out !


----------



## Conswayla M

Ooooh, I will get my DH some of that! Can you just getting anywhere?

Well, I do make my DH sound like a saint I guess, but in the summer when ball season comes, he may have a few a week....its not bad, and not enough to hinder our ttc plan.


----------



## cazd

I got it from Holland & Barrats - a specialist healthy-living / herbal store.
Its expensive though - £17 for 60 tablets!

Now what do you ladies think about this?
https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/118936-cbfm-tesco-24-46-til-17-5-09-a.html
Worth investing?


----------



## samzi

morning ladies.

how are we all today? im good!

all packed and ready to go to boyfriends this eve, for 10 WHOLE DAYS :happydance: armed with bb therm and 21 OPK's :rofl:


----------



## cazd

You lucky thing you... all that holiday !
Will you be BnBing or taking time out to concentrate on something else?! :rofl:


----------



## samzi

:rofl: both?! not at the same time..although...:rofl:


----------



## claire99991

sazi i hope you have a lovely 10 days and what perfect timing.

i want sum horny goat weed or whatever u call it, 

cazd is that the monitor that is usually 100 pound omg! bargin im of to the tesco website, although i think the test strips are quite expensive u put in them bit cheaper on ebay. I bet they have sold out.


----------



## gumb69

hiya ladies
how are we all today. you all got your easter eggs, i bought loads in tesco they were on sale. 
whilst on the subject of eggs, my egg hasn't popped yet. i pee'd on a stick again today AND NO SMILEY FACE.so i had to buy another ovulation kit. I use the clear blue digital one and you can't buy the sticks, you have to buy the unit every time so its &#8364;32 for 7 sticks to pee on. I know there are cheaper one's where you look at the blue line but i find it impossible to tell which line is the darker. So i better get my smiley face tomorrow or else. Didn't


----------



## gumb69

that msg sent before i got a chance to finish.

Samzi - enjoy your 10 days. really hope this is your month

Claire- how are you any more symptoms for us? have you tested yet


----------



## Conswayla M

Good Luck Samzi! Timing couldn't be better for you, 10 days around O time! You guys are going to make a baby this month!!

I am a dumby when it comes to OPK's as I have never used one, so I am not sure what the costs should be, or even understand how they really work. They would just mess me up even more then temping is going to!

I spoke to DH about Horny goat weed and he just laughed. He is usually already.....whats the word....horny? All the time! Its just a struggle sometimes. SO I think I may have offended him by asking if he would take it....so thats out LOL.

Gumb, I hope you get your smiley face soon, should be any day, are you still :sex:?

Hows it going Claire, you hanging in there still? I know this is the hardest part!


----------



## claire99991

yea its the hardest part but im hanging in there i havent tested, will be relieved in a few days to know one way or the other whats happening im pretty sure i know anyway had AF headache today nevamind carnt wait to get started on a new cycle with my temp chart. 

Hope all u girls are doing well xxx


----------



## samzi

hey ladies.

starting with the OPK's tomo. whens the best time to test?


----------



## claire99991

between 1pm-8pm hun xxx


----------



## Conswayla M

I will be stalking you this weekend Claire, to see make sure :witch: stays away!!! She had better!!


----------



## claire99991

thanks hun xxxx


----------



## cazd

samzi said:


> starting with the OPK's tomo. whens the best time to test?

Try not to drink too much after midday and then test late afternoon - 4 ish.
I think its best to test at the same time each day but not sure...?


----------



## gumb69

Happy Good Friday Everyone.

I got my smiley face this morning.:happydance:

ENjoy the long weekend. xx


----------



## claire99991

ok girls is there a place over here for me?? i have started spotting :(


----------



## gumb69

No room at the Inn for you yet. I hope it's just a pg bleed. that the books say you get.
xx YOU ARE NOT OUT YET XXXXXXXX


----------



## samzi

:hugs: claire. not over till shes here properly!

well i used an OPK and its neg, which it should be but yay anyways. Can fuel my POAS addiction :rofl:


----------



## Irish_eyes

Well, I am joining you all anyway even though I am only 9dpo but I have seriously no hope in being pg this month. :laugh2:


----------



## Irish_eyes

I really need to come up with a different plan this month ladies...me and my plans. But this time I have to "pretend we are not trying for a baby". How to you do that and bd in the right times? Its even impossible to try and get some fun :sex: out of him now. When he was at work he was more willing. 

Any ideas?


----------



## iwantbebebad

Yeah I am with you... I am 10dpo and no love. Negative Beta yesterday due to pelvic pain... :( Oh well New Years babies!!!


----------



## cazd

Irish_eyes said:


> I really need to come up with a different plan this month ladies...me and my plans. But this time I have to "pretend we are not trying for a baby". How to you do that and bd in the right times? Its even impossible to try and get some fun :sex: out of him now. When he was at work he was more willing.
> 
> Any ideas?


YAY !!! 
Well I don't know if its the horny goat weed but I helped my man out with 'Stock Replenishment' last night - not even thinking about :sex: and he jumped me this morning! 
Maybe being super horny for his benefit... might benefit you too...


----------



## cazd

Bleugh... just read Snug's journal and I'm so upset for her. I could barely get the words out to tell OH why I was crying !

Have you guys thought about how you'd announce you're PG?
I know we're going to keep the name a secret but hiding a bump might not be so easy!


----------



## gumb69

Irish Eyes- it's difficult trying not to make :sex: especially around ovulation not be all about making a baby. Well that's all it is about for us, but men just don't get that. The horny goat weed that Caz was on about sounds good.

How about dtd every couple of days whenever the mood takes you, and not just at night time. That way he will think you are being spontaneous and i don't know if you do it or not but don't put the legs up afterwards. I was doing that for while and it went down like a lead balloon, so now i just do the lie on my side for a while and say lets talk, while secretly i'm hoping they have had enough time to swim before i stand up and everything runs out tmi. sorry.x

i'm sorry i can't give you any more suggestions, i know what you mean though. i think we have all been through what you are going through right now, and i'm very sorry, and i'm sure things will get better. xxxx


----------



## gumb69

Cazd- lucky you. x


----------



## Irish_eyes

Well, I am trying the spontenaous thing now and he is having none of it...its not as if I can get pg now at 10dpo!!!! But he is just having so much trouble with that tooth...actually the tooth is gone its whatever is left or whatever isn't healing is the problem. I just hope he clears for him soon and he refuses to go back to the dentist because he wasn't in any pain before he went and came out in agony. 

Caz...DH has stopped the HGW, actually he has stopped all vitamins since he gave up work. I would have had to give them to him and I would have done this before he went out to work. He refuses to take them before he goes to bed because he says they keep him awake. I give him Wellman and he hates the taste of it and says it keeps him awake...so I have given up on the vitamins with him.


----------



## Irish_eyes

Oh yes and I hae thought of how to tell my mum and DH's parents. 

My mum...I was going to say "did you hear that "DH's parents" are going to be grandparents again?" and wait until she asks "who" and I'll say "DH's name". And just wait until the penny drops. Can't really do much else and it would be a very hard time too as it would be the first without my daddy. 

I think I had something similiar for DH's parents but for some reason I don't think it would have worked as good as for my mum. But I know DH would come up with a good one and whatever DH will say to his parents they will think it is a joke as he is always messing them about.


----------



## iwantbebebad

Hello everyone! Irish I am feeling better and my symptoms have signifigantly subsided telling me that the hormones are calming down. I just hope AF comes on Monday when she is due. I can't start a new fresh cycle without her! For once I want her to come lol... Well I can't wait to give you my dates. 

Gum- You made my day with your post. I laughed so hard about the putting your legs up part. With my DH that is not cool lol. He said he didn't want to TRY he just wanted not to use protection and see what happened. I was confused and said well isnt that TRYING lol. He said NOT TO A MAN! I hear you. They need to think you actually want sex for sex. Yeah honey for 6 1/2 years I did but I can conceive now. IM TRYING! 
Hugs!


----------



## iwantbebebad

Well girls, AF is here... Not the red witch but something else this cycle. I started a journal so I wouldn't novel on others threads...It has been sucky for sure today. Could you put me down for May 11 testing? Maybe that should go into the May thread. I don't know. Maybe due on Jan 18 or 19th! Baby Dust!


----------



## cazd

OMG - That's great news! Well... I've just finished reading your book in the xmas thread and my heart sank when I heard what you might have to go through. But although no bean is a disappointment - at least you know your bodys doing what its supposed to.
Onwards and Upwards !!! xxxx


----------



## cazd

Irish... at least you guys are getting it back together. I suppose it'll have to be 'softly softly' for a bit. It must be so frustrating to try and put the broodiness aside for now.
If you talk about it too much it'll just pi** him off...


----------



## claire99991

hi girls :witch: was there for me this morning along with another temp dip im getting the hang of temping its good fun.

Just to let you know im gonna log of for a few days this one has hit me hard and i just want a break from ttc for a few days until :witch: buggers of and i can start thinking about ov again, im going to get appt at GP on tuesday.

Ill be back in a few days just need to sort my head out a bit and come bk refreshed.

Lots of :sex: girls i want lots of new years :bfp: this month xxxxxx

:hug:


----------



## samzi

sorry she got you hun :hugs:


----------



## gumb69

Sorry Claire. Hope the break clears your head. xx


----------



## cazd

GIRLS !!!

:hissy: can't believe it... Just looked online for baby names to make sure we don't pick any pikey ones for a boy.
And our girls name... the one we've kept quiet for so long... is number 17 for 2009 !!!!
https://www.baby-names-guide.co.uk/top-baby-names-2009.php
GUTTED


----------



## claire99991

:hissy::hissy::hissy: hollie is number 1!!!!!!!!!! :hissy:


----------



## cazd

Oh NO!!!

Well OH loves the name Gray for a boy so it'll be that or Kane but the grils names are so tricky.
If Matildas out then we're stumped.


----------



## gumb69

at least it shows you have great style when the names are so popular. xx

i like ben for a boy but it's number 8. don't laugh but i also like Jacob and not the cream crackers. Connor also. For a girl Kate, Jade, oh my god my list could go on and on. 

Gray and Kane are nice.

the danger is making sure they sound ok with you last name. i won't ask for you last name. My married name is kinda strange all the other names sound a bit better with my maiden name. I suppose it's all about compromise.


----------



## 88paola88

Hi girls! Im new here. TTC #1! got my big fat smily face today (OPK) funny how a little smily face can make someone so happy. BD 4,10, 4/11 and hopefully today. do you think i should keep on BDing? I had a m/c in December :cry: and really want this :( 

has any one out there got preggers the day before detecting LH surge?
so many question... Its like my mind is on over-drive now a days


----------



## Irish_eyes

Claire I understand hun that you need this break...

Well, I also loved Holly for a girl but I have "holl" as a part of my married surname so it doesn't suit. 

I like Kyla for a girl but I have so many other too. If it is a boy I like Alexander James, Alec James or Rhys Alexander James...can't decide.


----------



## iwantbebebad

Hey Irish! Names, names, names! Well my DH is PRAYING for a little girl. He named her Eleanor Anne. Eleanor is his grandmas name. I thought it was a little old fashioned but it sounds sophisticated. LMAO. I wanted her to have a sexy name so she could be popular in high school lol. If it is a boy his name is Daylan Arik. Weird but thats good. I named my DS Hunter and at the time NOBODY had that name. Apparently it was the #1 name for boys AND girls in 2000. So much for individuality. Oh and my ex DH named his middle name Wallace. Just stick a fork in me Im done lol. WALLACE? Poor kid.


----------



## iwantbebebad

Irish - I really like Rhys alot. That would be awesome.


----------



## iwantbebebad

88 -- WELCOME! Baby dust and blessings to you.. Maybe you will only be in TTC for a couple days lol... Do you have a journal I can read? Yes keep BD'ing lol. I BD two days before EWCM and six days after. My DH is so worn down I don't get it again until the next EWCM. One time he even got mad and said "NO I am not doing it! We have done it every night for TWO nights!" I laughed so hard. I called him an old man. Well considering we BD'd three times a day all month in the beginning lol TMI. I guess seven years wears you out... KEEP BD'ING!!! 
Baby Dust


----------



## Irish_eyes

I have always liked Rhys but Alexander was my dads name and James is DHs dads name. I love them both but as my dad was shortened to Alec (but spelt is Alex)...so thinking Alec James is nice too.


----------



## iwantbebebad

Irish you are so lucky to live in Ireland. I bet it is so beautiful. I would love to make a trip there someday but no money right now. :( I like all your names, I think they would be great. I was so happy with my DS. He was the best baby in the whole world. I miss being pg and feeling him move and even hiccup! I had natural birth and it was such an amazing miracle. I wish I could have paid more attention but I was a little busy lol.. I don't remember a whole lot towards the end. All I remember is him. Another blessing would be another miracle.


----------



## 88paola88

wantbebebad- Thank you so much... Yeah he is getting a little tired of it... the waiting for that smily face seemed like forever. We wernt able to BD today but we will tomorrow... Do you think that might be to late?? I have been OPK testing like a maniac all day just to make sure I still have a surge.. Hopefully tomorrow wont be to late. From reading all the posting it seems like this is all we dream about. Baby dust to all...:dust:

I dont have a journal but will start one. thanks for the idea, im new to this to bare with me lol


----------



## cazd

Heya and welcome to the world of TTC !!!

Getting a positive OPK is so satisfying - you know your bodys doing what its supposed to. Don't worry about missing :sex: last night - it sounds like you're bang on track to OV today so make sure you get some !!!

(p.s. you've got great taste in tickers :rofl:)


----------



## cazd

Just realsied that we can't call our girl Violet either... she'd be V.D. !

My heads stuck in vintage names... Matilda, Harriet, Josephine, Tabitha. OH likes Adeline

I love the name Rhys for a boy... now who said that?
There's an actor called Reece Shearsmith over here and he's fab !


----------



## Irish_eyes

That was me hun..:laugh2:

Basically I have like that name because I liked the character in the first Terminator...Kyle Reese...:laugh2: But my cousin called her child Kyle and then I started liking Rhys because of Rhys Ivans....:laugh2: Stupid eh? But I don't know if we will really call our first boy Rhys it more so Alec or Alexander now because of my dad.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hello, 

Can I join you ladies? I have a good feeling about this cycle! I'm on CD 6 and had a really vivid dream about getting a really strong +ve hpt last night. DH and I are going to try the SMEP this cycle... 

:dust: to all of you.


----------



## Irish_eyes

88paola88 said:


> Hi girls! Im new here. TTC #1! got my big fat smily face today (OPK) funny how a little smily face can make someone so happy. BD 4,10, 4/11 and hopefully today. do you think i should keep on BDing? I had a m/c in December :cry: and really want this :(
> 
> has any one out there got preggers the day before detecting LH surge?
> so many question... Its like my mind is on over-drive now a days

Hi hun...welcome to the world of TTC...I am TTC my first also...isn't it great when you get those smiley faces? It's so exciting but I am now just using the ICs now. Sorry to hear you had a mc hun. :hugs:


----------



## cazd

Irish - I love the name Alexander - Al, Alex and Zander are great nicknames too!

Peach Blossom - you're welcome to join us. Now what's this SMEP we've been hearing so much about?


----------



## Irish_eyes

Peach Blossom said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can I join you ladies? I have a good feeling about this cycle! I'm on CD 6 and had a really vivid dream about getting a really strong +ve hpt last night. DH and I are going to try the SMEP this cycle...
> 
> :dust: to all of you.

Welcome hun...good luck with the SMEP...we tried that but DH didn't cooperate fully :laugh2: but they do say that SMEP is for those who have mcs...sorry to hear of yours hun. :hugs: But I am only TTc no 1 and have never had a bfp.


----------



## cazd

Ooh - Ooh - I got a CBFM this weekend - can't wait to see a smiler - instead of randomly dark lines on my i/c OPKs...


----------



## Irish_eyes

Its the Sperm Meets Egg Plan caz...heres the link to it...SMEP. 

We have also though of Xander as well.


----------



## Irish_eyes

You mean a fertility monitor hun? Aren't they different to opks? Are they expensive?


----------



## cazd

Oh... no - its a clear blue digital opk. you get a plastic stick thing and then 7 separate opks to put in it and it gives you a smiley face on the day before and the day of OV...
It was £20 from Tescos - but since this'll be our last month TTC I don't care about the cost!

Now what does the £99 Clearblue kit include that makes it so expensive?


----------



## Peach Blossom

I think the more expensive CB kit has a bbt thermometer included in it and records your data for you.


----------



## Irish_eyes

I used the CBDigis when I first started out as I couldn't make head nor tail if a normal stick was positive but now I have the hang of it I am not using ICs. 

The CBFM does much more...it tells you your more fertile days...when your due to Af etc. Have a look at them on CB website. Too expensive though but I was looking on ebay for cheaper ones but DH will go made if I hand out that sort of money now that he is out of work.


----------



## samzi

morning ladies.

My OPK's seem to be getting darker :happydance: WIll do todays in a few hours and see if its darker still! Got :sex: in last night, like the plan...next round tomo :rofl:


----------



## gumb69

Good for you Samzi. Hope the line gets darker. At least everything is going to plan.


----------



## gumb69

don't know if anyone can help me and probably TMI
pretty sure i ovulated i got my LH Surge and i had pains in my right lower side.
I got my LH surge on friday morning, so i'm over the 72 hour bracket now since i got my surge.
Today i am feeling very wet sorry TMI and pains in my right lower back and right hand side. Could i be ovulating today i am sure i ovulated the other day. Maybe it's just all :spermy: seeing as we have :sex: alot, 5,7,9,11x2,12,13,14


----------



## gumb69

Irish Eyes-any developments? did you test x


----------



## Irish_eyes

No hun, not testing until at least Thursday if AF doesn't show. But after I had my shower I did another internal CM check and I got another glob of yellowish/maybe a very lightest brown EWCM like CM. :laugh2: The more I thought about it the more I was thinking that it did look like snot...:laugh2: But I only get it doing internal checks, my external CM doesn't seem to be much and I am wondering if I have an infection. Well, I should be into my 2nd day of spotting but theres none. But I have to bear in mind that I have been taking B100s this month and that could be changing my cycle.


----------



## gumb69

well i will keep my fingers crossed for you.
maybe don't keep checking your CM. Snugglebot was saying to conswayla to go easyon the checking as your cervix could be more sensitive. 
it all sounds very promising. keep us updated.x


----------



## Irish_eyes

Yeah..I think I will hun because I am getting a bit sore doing that. :laugh2:


----------



## cazd

OMG Irish - V Snot !!!
So is your ticker right now? Can you really wait 'till Thurs to test?

Gumb - sounds like you might be OVing now - don't stop :sex: just yet.
(I think that's where I've been going wrong) I know your cycles short but keep going if you can xx

Samzi - you're back on for OV - Congrats. Hope you're having a nice time xxx


----------



## Premomt

Hiya ladies! :wave:

CD1 was April 7 for me so its cd7 for me today. I believe af is finally gone as of yesterday night. Horray!!! I should start using my opks in a few days, and dh and I r gonna try to bd daily. (I say this now....haha! Maybe I should say we will try to bd every 2-3 days or so!) 
Its cycle# 5 for us of offically ttc, and I've had 2 chemicals and an EP so we know we can get pg, we just gotta figure out how to make it stick! 
Last month I thought for sure I was pg! But with 3 bfns I surley was not! So excited to share this cycle with some great ladies!!! 
Come on :bfp:!!!


----------



## samzi

im having twinges on my left side but my OPK still isnt dark enough.


----------



## Premomt

Irish- I just read through the whole thread and you are on the same wavelength with names as amanthony! (She's in her third tri now!) Xander, was a runner up I think! And someone else daid Kane. I really like Kane. Not sure why... I really haven't thought about names yet.. I have always liked Claudia or Avery. Dh doesn't tho. I like more exotic unusual names- he likes more americanized common names. :roll:
Who here is gonna find out the sex of the baby before birth? I plan on keeping it unknown. Its one of the last great secrets in life...


----------



## Irish_eyes

I think at this point I would love to find out but on the other DH said he wouldn't. Its strange because he is the one that hates surprises and I love them. But I suppose things maybe different if I was pg and going for my 20 weeks scan.


----------



## iwantbebebad

Hey girls! Irish one day!! Maybe you will get your surprise that you love so much lol. I would have to find out the sex. I mean otherwise you will have 1000 yellow t shirts lmao. It needs to be blue or pink lol. My sister didn't find out. It was a lot of fun waiting to hear. I don't know if I would or not now. It would be fun getting surprised. But fun finding out too. Irish you are awesome. One day girl, make us cheer!! Baby Dust for Irish! Loves!


----------



## lynda1974

Hiya everyone

this is my 2nd full cycle of trying and April 12th was my cycle day

This month me and the hubby are gonna try the smep plan which so many of you talk about,


----------



## SarahMelissa

Can i join, i really want a January 2010 baby


----------



## franm101

Hi ladies
Im on cd 17 and hopefully 2dpo so will just scrape in with a Jan baby!! If I am successful...baby dust to everyone :):dust:


----------



## gumb69

Greetings all the new january wanna be mom's


----------



## gumb69

how are the rest of the ladies doing. well i think i am 3 dpo. then again i could be 1 dpo after all my pains yesterday. didn't dtd yesterday but i reckon we have dtd so much the fact that we didn't do it yesterday i would be well covered. dtd today though just to be safe. so roll on the 2ww. 
all the rest of you are just getting near ovulation so i hope you are all getting plenty of :sex: xx


----------



## Irish_eyes

Well I am 13dpo today but I think my spotting has started so think AF is on her way but not too worried at all. Next cycle it has to be!!!


----------



## Irish_eyes

Well I am 13dpo today but I think my spotting has started so think AF is on her way but not too worried at all. Next cycle it has to be!!!


----------



## Conswayla M

Hey ladies.....sorry I took off for a bit. I came on to check and see if anyone got their :bfp: but I.....just like Claire....just needed a break. I love you ladies so much, but this month has kinda got to me a bit. I want to relax and not think about ttc as much. DH and I started :sex: a bit, I know it is early, but it made us feel like we were doing it for us. Irish~ I am sorry about the spotting hun, hope its not the witch.
Claire~ Sorry she got you....I know we are going to get it soon!

I will update my journal with the rest of my babbling! Welcome all to the thread!


----------



## MonkeyFeet

I'm late to the party but can I join in? If I were to conceive this month my due date would be 13th January. It's only my second cycle TTC but my fingers are still crossed for a BFP in May.


----------



## priddy

I would love to join you all as well, if I manage a bfp would be a 14th jan baby.


----------



## Conswayla M

Welcome Monkeyfeet and Priddy! I am on CD 10, so close to you guys as well! Hope you get your :bfp: this month!


----------



## MonkeyFeet

AF has just left me after 7 loooooong and uncomfortable days, hoping to practice with DH in preparation for "official" BDing next week and the week after :D


----------



## Irish_eyes

Welcome all new TTCers...hope you don't be long waiting for your :bfp:. 

I'm currently waiting for AF to show so I can start my new cycle.


----------



## Conswayla M

Irish~ Your AF is staying away!

Monkeyfeet~ Mine sticks around for about 6-8 days as well....it is quite painful and annoying isn't it!!
DH and I are starting our practice, I am just worried about wearing him out before the big day!!


----------



## Irish_eyes

Conswayla.....your GORGEOUS hun!!!


----------



## Irish_eyes

I don't know if I can brave a pic of me...for a few seconds!!


----------



## Conswayla M

:blush: 
Well it took me 5 months to get one of me up.......it is a brave move, but its nice to see who we are chatting with!


----------



## gumb69

i'll try and pick up the courage to post a photo soon
it's a fabulous photo.

i'm going to log off and try and wait until 2pm to log on again, and hopefully Irish will have some good news for us.


----------



## Irish_eyes

:laugh2:

I don't think I will be testing today hun..but as I said in my journal I got some pinkish cm when wiping and had some diaherra too. Sorry tmi...but that could be down to morning coffee and a curry last night. I don't have any pg symptoms otherwise. So I think that is her on her way.


----------



## samzi

hey ladies.

how are we all today?

x


----------



## jmac

Hello all, I'm now in 2ww so thought I'd drop in and see how you are all doing.

Thanks to all who encouraged me to temp chart and opk this month - I am completely amazed by it all (okay, so I'm a slow learner...lol) and feel mentally more content this month as I'm not randomly guessing at dates anymore. Still mentally stressed over the am I/aren't I question but Rome wasn't built in a day and a little bit of contentment is going a long way!

Baby dust to all. x


----------



## Conswayla M

Hey Jmac, haven't seen you around in a while!!
How many dpo are you now? I just started temping (again) and so far I am loving the anticipation for when O comes and to finally know when it happens!

Irish, I am getting so excited for you hun!!


----------



## samzi

its apparantly OV for me tomorrow but im still not having 'positive' OPK's yet. had more OV pain today, like the other day so it should be around the corner!


----------



## Conswayla M

Getting exciting Samzi! Looks like you are ready to pop that little eggy out!! Keep :sex: and make that baby!! :happydance:


----------



## jmac

I'm on CD25 and am 4dpo. 

I am getting such a thrill out of this whole charting thing (I think I need to get out more...lol...). I was convinced at first that I would be the one to buck the whole temp increase thing so was amazed when it did. Ditto the opks, got smiley face on the seventh morning of weeing - was convinced that it wasn't going to work for me so am totally into it now. Addictive personality and all...but you could have guessed that!

Just really enjoying the feeling of being more in control and knowing that I've done all I can (we bd'd on cds 15, 16, 19 and 21) around the right time. One less thing to beat myself up about.

Have I missed any BFPs while I've been out?


----------



## Conswayla M

I am glad the temping thing is working well for you, I am really excited to see when I O too! It kinda gives you something else to do while you are waiting for O and in the 2ww. Sounds like you hit the right days, hope you get your bfp this month!

Henrica, got a bfp this month, and of course Snuggle is over 8 weeks! But other then that, we are all still here trucking along trying to get ours.....and hopefully it will happen sooner then later!


----------



## Rebecca_B

Hi ya, working my way round forum slowly, you could spend HOURS on here......

I have been TTC since Jan, on CD26 and 12DPO (think i got that right..)

So babies concieved from now are 2010 babies!!! Cool.

Anyway hi from me. xxx


----------



## jmac

I didn't know Snuggle had got hers!!! WOW!!! That's fab.

Irish - am I right in reading that things are looking hopeful for you this month???


----------



## Conswayla M

Hello Rebecca! Yes, one could spend hours on here! Is so hard not to read everything that is going on.

2010 babies here we come!


----------



## gumb69

Hi Rebecca & Jmac -you should try and get a ticker put up that counts your cycle then you will always know where you are in your cycle.go to lilypie.com i copied mine off the girls.

Cazd- you ok ?you're very quiet today
Irish- pleaseeeeeee update us. i've my fingers crossed all day
Claire- not sure if your are checking in but i hope you are ok and will be in great spirits when you return.x
Conswayla-always the source of great encourgement.x
Samzi- i just read your journal, sorry pet x
sorry if i forgot anyone.


----------



## Conswayla M

I know I am dying to hear from Irish too! I hope that :witch: stays away!!


----------



## Irish_eyes

Oh girls I sorry...I got distracted on the web today. If you read my journal theres a little update...but its not good. Spotting I am afraid is getting heavier...just a bit peeved that my cycle is longer this month but I have waffled a bit about the B vits I have been taking.


----------



## SarahMelissa

Im on CD6 today so im gonna start SMEP in two days, yay getting excited as it is so boring waiting to ovulate lol


----------



## MonkeyFeet

I'm still having pinkish discharge today, I'm fed up with this! Why can't the :witch: just go away completely!!

Also I asked DH about BDing tonight (getting some practice in!) and he said he might be too tired :roll:


----------



## gumb69

Hi Monkeyfeet, don't ask him sorry just jump him. That way he can't say no.xxx


----------



## gumb69

ok ladies, remember i was on about the progesterone cream. well it has been bugging me so i found this on the internet, so i'm thinking i might get some progesterone cream and just use it during the two week wait. that means i would need to get some today. i can't put the website down as i think it will get blocked but this is a direct quote. 

"Progesterone and it&#8217;s role in getting pregnant.
Progesterone
Progesterone is produced by the corpus luteum and is essential for building and maintaining a lining of the uterus into which the fertilized egg can implant and continue to grow. Progesterone levels increase after ovulation and hence make the women more fertile. Although under ideal conditions it sometimes works as a contraceptive, progesterone is also, conversely, used in some fertility therapies.

Progesterone rises in the blood following ovulation, peaks on days 5-9, and then declines and ideally day 26 should be shortly before a menstrual period. A progesterone level is best timed using a basal body temperature record or an ovulation prediction kit. A peak value of progesterone is above 10 ng/ml.

Progesterone and getting pregnant
An adequate amount of progesterone is crucial to a woman who is trying to become pregnant. That is because, it actually prepares the uterine wall for implantation of the fertilized egg. Insufficient levels of progesterone, or if it is produced for too little time, can mean the egg cannot survive inside the hostile uterine lining. This is known as a defective or inadequate luteal phase or luteal phase defect.

Luteal Phase Defect and progesterone
The luteal phase is the latter half of the menstrual cycle during which the corpus luteum produces progesterone to maintain the endometrial lining of the uterus in the hope of a fertilized egg. When the corpus luteum stops producing progesterone it disintegrates and your period begins. The length of the luteal phase can be observed and ideally it should be longer than about 10 days. A defective luteal phase is when the length of time during which progesterone is produced (i.e. between ovulation and menstruation beginning) is insufficient to allow a fertilized egg to implant as the lining has begun to disintegrate.



Miscarriages and progesterone
If a woman has had four or five miscarriages in the first six or eight weeks of a pregnancy, this is always due to luteal phase failure. Progesterone is needed to facilitate implantation and to prevent rejection of the developing embryo. You should wait till you ovulate, and then four to six days after possible conception do a blood test for hCG to see if you&#8217;re pregnant. If you are, start the progesterone; that way you will increase you chance of having a healthy baby.

Ovulatory dysfunction and progesterone
Progesterone treatment can also be used to induce fertility when there appears to be ovulatory dysfunction. A study was performed involving fifty women who had lived with infertility for a minimum of one-and-a-half years. Seventy percent of the women conceived within six months while exclusively using progesterone therapy.
From all the data it seems clear that progesterone offers an options therapy with no risks to the patient and will be likely to benefit those wishing to get pregnant. Additional reports indicate that without progesterone treatment, women with luteal phase defect are at very high risk for spontaneous abortion. Progesterone has been found to be important in maintaining a pregnancy during the early months"
END OF QUOTE

so do i get the progesterone cream or not that is the question???? plus how can you get a blood test. imagine going to the doctor and saying "um can you take a blood test because i want to know if i have conceived and if i have i want to start putting progesterone cream on". i think she would march me out the door and say i'm thinking too much. if you are wondering where you put it as well, dont worry, it's either under the tongue or on parts of your face and arms.


----------



## samzi

hi ladies.

hope your all good. Sorry about the spotting irish, hope shes just playing tricks on you :hugs:

well we didnt get any BD in last night again, cos by the time we went to bed i was knackered. iI think the wine played a part in that, one or two glasses and i get really sleepy - more and i get drunk :rofl: - sadly last night it was the former.

got a little bit of ov pain still and my temp has gone down. will do the OPK later and see what that says!

must get :sex: in tonight otherwise i have a feeling i will be out of the game :cry:

we will see!
x


----------



## MonkeyFeet

hope you can get some BDing in tonight samzi! good luck!


----------



## samzi

Ive just remembered that my OH has to work from home tonight from 12am-5.30 am, and he needs to be kept awake. My perfect opportunity :rofl:


----------



## Irish_eyes

Well, she is here in full force today but I am ok about that. After I seen the spotting I was willing her to come because I didn't want my cycle to be so long. But now I am only onto CD1!!!! So behind many of you.


----------



## samzi

:hugs: hun, gl for this cycle :dust: xx


----------



## Premomt

Hey ladies :wave: its been a while since I've been here. Been checkin in on ya'll tho, just haven't posted.
Mostly cause there isn't much to post about. Waiting to ov now... Have a look at my chart, I am not liking the looks of it right now.
I am using a new BBT and my temps are sooooo flat! Two temps have been different since af left, but the majority have been 96.50. Guess it will be interesting to see if they rise after ov, whenever that may be...:roll: 
Yesterday I has spotty cm, dunno why...I haven't ovulated yet, so it couldn't be from that. And dh and I didn't have sex 2 days ago, so it couldn't be from that either.. I am hoping its not from cp checking...
Ugh. I can't wait to see two pink lines on my opk tests.
Good luck ladies.


----------



## gumb69

Irish- sorry about AF she is such a wagon, hopefully that is the last time you will see here for well over 9 months.
Samzi sounds like your on a baby making mission. xxx
Premomt- hi, hope you get your two lines.


----------



## Conswayla M

Sorry about the :witch: Irish. heres to this cycle!!

Premomt~ Nice to see you back :) Time leading up to O is a dull time :sleep:
Hopefully you will get that pos opk soon!!

Thanks for all the info Gumb, I never knew all of that!!

Well leaving DH in charge of :sex: so far is great. I feel so relaxed and enjoying it.....wow! :happydance: So far just CD 10, 12 (which is today) so hopefully he will be up for more in the next day or 2. I am not putting any pressure on him. I am worried about my temps......they seem high to me, but we will see. They have dropped a bit, so I do expect that I will O soon then? I have no idea really. I have 4 sites where I am charting now!


----------



## gumb69

sorry can't help you with the temps thing. not sure if i'm right or not but wont' you only know if you have ovulated afterwards and not before as you will see your graph change afterwards. or have i got it all wrong.
i will get my bbt tomorrow.:happydance:

won't be on line tonight for a while. I am doing a course through work and i have an exam tomorrow and i have done no study. so i have to try and cram tonight. for some reason i have no interest at all. my mind keeps drifting off to all kinds of things. mainly babies. plus i've to stop pressing my (.)(.) as im trying to work out if they feel sore, but they don't but with all this pressing and poking i'm doing i will make them sore.( in case your wondering i'm doing this in the house, nobody can see me) well except my DH. who thinks i've gone mad. But i've no symptoms then again i do have 8 days till tesing. 

Snugglebot- what symptoms did you get? and when did you get them?xx


----------



## cazd

WELL HELLO LADIES !!!

Ooh - and we've got some newcomers too. Welcome to the "trying to relax and not to symptom spot but just can't help ourselves" thread !

I've been going crazy - not able to get on here for the past few days. We've got a youngster in on work experience - but he's the son of our friends - and we're not telling anyone we're TTC - so I couldn't risk him seeing BnB !

Well at least I haven't missed much. Is it all over for you Irish?

Gumb - how can you get hold of this progesterone - is it prescription only?
I'm taking baby asprin post OV to thin my blood and hopefully stop any m/c causing clots.

Since there's a few of us after a New Year Baby - fancy giving me your :bfp: dates and I'll put them in the 1st post?
(see that... bfp dates... Yup - I'm FULL of PMA for 2010!)

WOV is sooo dull though !


----------



## Premomt

Gumb- yea you can't tell till after with BBT charting, but I am using OPK's also so I will know the 2-3 days of OV, and can cross check when my temps go up. I am just not used to seeing such a flat chart after my wonky thermometer last few chars.

Well I think I got a Very faint Positive on my OPK this AM ladies! I will test again later in the day to see if it gets darker... I have had a fade in/out pattern before, so I look forward to it getting darker!


----------



## jmac

Commiserations Irish but here's to a new cycle and a 2010 BFP.

I've got a charting query - I had an opk smiley face on CD19 but didn't have a temp surge until cd23. (I had disturbed night's sleep and a v early start on CD22 as was catching a flight so may well have disrupted any potential temp surge then). 

However, CD24 it dipped again and since then it's fluctuated up and down - today (CD27) was as low as it sometimes was during the 3 weeks prior to OV. Is this remotely normal or does it mean that I'm v unlikely to have conceived this month and need to write it off and wait for CD1?

I've got a friend who charted and said her temps did this even when she conceived her son and that other than a notable surge around ov, she was all over the place.

I'm confused...


----------



## gumb69

jmac - sorry i can't help you sorryx

Cazd,if i was to get my BFP my due date would be 3rd Jan 2010


----------



## gumb69

oh and welcome back


----------



## Conswayla M

Premomt~ Glad you are seeing a line on the opk!
Cazd~ You are always full of so much PMA, I love it. It puts my moods up and makes me think........I should have more PMA!!

This temping thing is more complicated then I thought, I wish I could help you out Jmac, I am just as confused as you! My temps are already wonky and I haven't even O'd yet! Although I think I am getting close as I am feeling the pain and getting the CM.

Yeah EPO is great for CM, mine was (sorry tmi) pouring out of me last night, I couldn't stop it LOL. I know that's gross, but true!


----------



## jmac

Glad it's not just mine that are to pot then. Think the sample chart that came with the thermometer (I've become obsessed with taking my temperature every time I pass it just for the hell of it...I'm 33 going on 5...lol...) is maybe an illustrative example based on the Charts of Extreme Woman and is to make the point for thickos like me. Oh who knows? Just going to keep recording it and see where it takes me.


----------



## Conswayla M

That's basically what I am doing, what can it hurt right? At least at the end there will be some indication of something. I just want to know around when I O, and how long my LP is.....


----------



## jmac

Yeah, me too - it's stopping me from randomly symptom spotting (well, okay, it's reducing my random symptom spotting) and that can't be bad. 

And I know that if hadn't done opks and temps this month I'd be reckoning on AF being due at least three days before I now expect it and I'd be putting myself through the whole "I'm late, I'm late" farce that I've put myself (and DH - he doesn't believe me anymore...lol...) through every month for the past three.


----------



## Conswayla M

Thats why i wanted to temp. Cause my CM and CP and cramping don't seem to all match up, so I chalk it up that I I on day 14, but my cycles change from 28-31 days....soo I always think I am late! it will help a little with that. Symptom spotting......each month I say I wont do it, and I do. So this month, I will say I will do it....yeah.


----------



## Irish_eyes

Hey ladies...I am not feeling that bad about AF showing as I knew she would but I was over in the Graphic section tonight and I seen all the little babies and all the lucky pg gals and I just really want one now...bad!!! I know that all of you will understand me here and I know I am only into my 5th month but doesn't it feel as if it will never happen? I know some of you are ttc longer than me and I shouldn't complain but I just feel...as if it will never happen. 

Am I just emotionally due to AF?


----------



## Irish_eyes

Now I have to wait until the witch has gone...I hate the part of my cycle...waiting...waiting...waiting....for nothing! Oh god I am a bit emotional tonight, :laugh2: Well, I hope the length of AF has changed this month aswell as it only lasts for about 3 days with a few days spotting after.


----------



## Conswayla M

Irish~ It is part of the :witch: and part of this whole process. I constantly think....this will never happen too. And then I feel bad complaining because I already have a wonderful child and some have none. So you are aloud to be as upset as you want! I certainly go on a huge rant and snap into a million peices every month around CD 1-4 LOL.

I said I wouldn't go into the BFP announcements, or the pregnancy test gallery, but everyday I find myself in there. Oh boy!


----------



## claire99991

can i come bk plzzz?? :blush:


----------



## Conswayla M

claire99991 said:


> can i come bk plzzz?? :blush:

NO!!


Hahahahaha of course sweetie. WELCOME BACK!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Premomt said:


> Gumb- yea you can't tell till after with BBT charting, but I am using OPK's also so I will know the 2-3 days of OV, and can cross check when my temps go up. I am just not used to seeing such a flat chart after my wonky thermometer last few chars.
> 
> Well I think I got a Very faint Positive on my OPK this AM ladies! I will test again later in the day to see if it gets darker... I have had a fade in/out pattern before, so I look forward to it getting darker!

I've got a really flat chart this cycle too... Its normally all over the place before ov, but its a farily constant 35.5 at the mo... perhaps it has something to do with the weather...? I don't know why that would make a difference though! :rofl:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Irish_eyes said:


> Now I have to wait until the witch has gone...I hate the part of my cycle...waiting...waiting...waiting....for nothing! Oh god I am a bit emotional tonight, :laugh2: Well, I hope the length of AF has changed this month aswell as it only lasts for about 3 days with a few days spotting after.

It sucks doesn't it that part of the cycle! AF has just stopped so DH and I are on to the more fun part of the cycle! :). Hope :witch: isn't with you too long!

:hug:


----------



## cazd

Heya - I was all set for a BnB session last night but I couldn't get on the site. I thought it had crashed !
And then I thought... OMG - What am I going to do! I don't know who you all are or how to find you! I had a look on facebook and there's a BnB group but it only had 300 or so members and I scrolled through ALL of them but couldn't find anyone - and of course - all the pictures and names are different!
Worst thing is - we haven't told family that we're TTC so I couldn't join the BnB group on facebook 'cos all my family are on there too!

Needless to say... MASSIVE relief that the sites working fine. Must've been my puter.

I wonder if there's a forum for forum addicts :rofl:


----------



## claire99991

hahaha cazd that is funny! i am on facebook but no one knows im TTC so i dont mention nothing about it on there, glad to see its up and running for you xxx


----------



## samzi

hey ladies

how are we all today?

well we didnt get the :sex: in till the early hours of this morning as OH was busy working till about 4am! temp has gone up a bit, not done todays OPK yet, but the lines have been getting darker the last few days so fingers crossed!! x


----------



## Irish_eyes

Hey ladies...good to see you back claire...we all missed you hun. xxx

Thank goodness its just this part of my cycle that is making feel this way. I was watching a programme last night about surrogacy (sp) and when all the babies were born I was crying my eyes out thinking I will never have that....it just AF!!! I will be ok in a few days time. Conswayla...I can't help going over to the pg birth stories, pictures etc. So I really do this myself.


----------



## samzi

just went on pregnology.com and did the OV calculator on there and according to that i Ov'd on wed. The last time we :sex: was early hours of mon morning. But i havent had proper pos OPK's, but i did have ov pain the day before last and tues/wed.

worried we missed it cos of the 3 day gap of :sex: the last few days


----------



## Premomt

I haven't had a proper positive. OPK yet either :roll: but dh and I are truckin along, and since we've been so active already- I don't plan on quitting now! Gonna keep the pace until after I get a good strong pos opk, and see a good temp rise.
This will be a difficult task though for 2 reasons. 1- I am SORE and 2- we are gonna be spending the weekend with my family, and I dunno how I can sneak in a opk test OR :sex: while we are together!
I really hope I see some good pink lines soon! The faint ones I saw the other day had me fooled! I hope it wasn't the end of my surge... Oh well- if it was I should be covered!
Gawd this waiting SUX!


----------



## samzi

ok here is my OPK's so far.

In order from 9th - 17th april (today)

https://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g176/lowred666/Samopks.jpg

remembering that pregnology.com says i OV'd on wed, and the OPK from wed is the 3rd one up.


----------



## Conswayla M

Samzi~ Did you :sex: Wednesday of just before in case? Seems like you haven't O'd yet....I have no clue about OPK's, good thing I don't use them!

Cazd~ Poor girl, you missed everyone! I couldn't get on yesterday for a while either and I was like......what am I going to do?

My temp is dropping, does that mean I will O soon? On CD 3 & 4 it was 37C and since then it has been around 36.8 or so. I discarded the temp from CD 10 when I took it after 8am. Today it was it's lowest 36.5. I have lots of EWCM, CP is med soft and open, but hasn't gone really high up yet. They say a temp drop of around .4 degress is an indication that ovulation is occurring, and then it will spike up after I O? I think I am confused as heck with temping! But so far I am proud at how well I am doing!

We will BD again tomorrow probably...if DH says so :rofl:


----------



## samzi

the last time we :sex: before today was monday :(


----------



## gumb69

welcome back claire.
Cazd- i tried to get onto the site a few times last night and i couldn't get on either. 
samzi if you dtd on mon and wed, i'd say you are ok. just do the dtd again today maybe xx


----------



## samzi

we didnt dtd on wed :cry:

mon and then today and before that it was sat and thurs x


----------



## gumb69

don't worry about it. those little suckers can survive for a few days. x


----------



## samzi

yeah im trying to think pos. we still havent had a pos OPK properly so its not over yet. Only with OH til sun then back at home :( I had ov pain on tue/wed so we will see how my temps goes from tomorrow onwards


----------



## Premomt

Conswala- you are doing very well with the temping! It is very confusing I must say, so congrats to you!
Chin up samzi!


----------



## gumb69

keep up the PMA pet x


----------



## gumb69

Conswayla i love the new avatar. i hope that happens to all of us this month.


----------



## Conswayla M

You probably haven't O'd yet Samzi. Since you haven't had a pos opk. I wouldn't worry too much and even if you did, 2 days is a great time for :spermy: to live!

Thanks Premomt, I really hope temping this time goes better then the last time I tried it. But I seem to be more on the ball with getting the temps in. Forcing myself out of bed to do it. I don't temp in bed cause it beeps really loud and DH hates when I wake him up at 6am to beeping! I don't blame him, and I usually have to get up to go to the loo anyway, so I temp while I am doing that hehehe.


----------



## Irish_eyes

Conswayla...I understand that DH doesn't like the bleeping but they said you shouldn't do anything before taking your temp...not even kiss! But then I don't think it does make much of a difference if you get up to go to the loo.


----------



## Conswayla M

I know I was thinking that too, I have temped in bed before and then did it when I got up and it was the same. I do it the second I get up, I am still half asleep when I put the therm in my mouth! So I hope it doesn't affect it, mind you since I am consistent with doing it the same way every time then it should be okay right? Eeek, I hope so!


----------



## lissaloo

well my ov was this week so we have been busy bunnies ! only time will tell if we have a little cook up going on !


----------



## Chick+2

Hello Ladies :hi:

I am new to this chat area. I have been chatting with others on a belly site out of Australia that use a similar forum. So I guess I'm new here but not new to posting. 

I am currently 2DPO I think and CD18. I had a miscarriage last month but am ready to get back on the horse and try again. 

I'm going to go back and read all you previous posts so I can get caught up. 

Cheers!

Leanne :baby:


----------



## Csunshine013

I am not sure about the lingo, but here it goes. I got my af apr 9 just spotting and then full blown on apr 11 can you pls tell me what i am?


----------



## Conswayla M

Csunshine013 said:


> I am not sure about the lingo, but here it goes. I got my af apr 9 just spotting and then full blown on apr 11 can you pls tell me what i am?

You count CD 1 as April 11th which was the day AF was full flow. So today you are on CD 7. Spotting is still considered part of your Luteal Phase and not your actual period. Hope that helps, good luck!


----------



## Conswayla M

Chick+2 said:


> Hello Ladies :hi:
> 
> I am new to this chat area. I have been chatting with others on a belly site out of Australia that use a similar forum. So I guess I'm new here but not new to posting.
> 
> I am currently 2DPO I think and CD18. I had a miscarriage last month but am ready to get back on the horse and try again.
> 
> I'm going to go back and read all you previous posts so I can get caught up.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Leanne :baby:

Sorry to hear about your miscarriage hun :( I hope that you did it this month....nice you are on the 2ww now you can relax and wait for testing, hope you made your little bean!


----------



## Csunshine013

Conswayla M said:


> Csunshine013 said:
> 
> 
> I am not sure about the lingo, but here it goes. I got my af apr 9 just spotting and then full blown on apr 11 can you pls tell me what i am?
> 
> You count CD 1 as April 11th which was the day AF was full flow. So today you are on CD 7. Spotting is still considered part of your Luteal Phase and not your actual period. Hope that helps, good luck!Click to expand...

I understand most of the lingo, but can never figure out the cd. Thanks I will be bd tonight to replenish the stock to get ready for next week! LOL:rofl:


----------



## cazd

Hey you guys - Csunshine - fancy getting a ticker? Mines from lilypie - just so we can all see where you are in your cycle...?

Conswayla... i was thinking about your temp drop last night and turns out mine dip a few days before OV - so looks like your eggs about to pop!

I temp in bed the second I wake up and my thermom beeps when I switch it on. 
It usually wakes me up again when it beeps to say its done!


----------



## samzi

morning ladies.

can someone um go and look at my chart please.

sliiiiiiiiiiiightly confused!!


----------



## cazd

My bet.... OV CD 18!

Ooh - or hows about OV CD12 - IMPLANTATION CD18 !!!


----------



## samzi

theres no way i Ov'd when it says i did lol. I was getting OV pain tues/wed.

Im with you cazza, will see how tomorrows temp goes. Silly FF!


----------



## cazd

If it was CD18 - howd that fit into your :sex: schedule?
Have you tried adding more higher temps for the rest of the week + seeing what FF does?


----------



## samzi

No i havent, may try that now and see if it changes.

re the bd, Friday was the last time, early hours of the morn about 6am, which was ofc CD18.
eek.


----------



## cazd

I've changed my mind - CD17 - defo. 
And that puts your :sex: bang on schedule for catching it!


----------



## samzi

it does? even if the last time before friday was monday? confused! :rofl:

just put 3 high temps in for tomo and mon and it changes ov to cd18 lol


----------



## jmac

I've just been reading about implantation dips - does anybody believe in it? 

I thought my temps were up and down after I'd had my big increase but when I've looked at my chart there is clearly a massive spike, a slightly less one, a through the floor low one (like lower than when I was pre-ov) and then an increase back to nearer the spike again so I'm wondering if this could have been an implantation dip - timings would have been about right.

CD29 and 8dpo now so nearly time to find out one way or another...


----------



## Conswayla M

Temp went up a bit this morning....am I going to pop out that eggy at all? LOL
Got some more :spermy: last night :happydance: 

Samzi~ I wish I could help with your chart, but mine is confusing me as well!


----------



## samzi

damn FF :rofl:


----------



## cazd

Conswayla M said:


> Temp went up a bit this morning....
> Got some more :spermy: last night :happydance:

WOHOO ! Fab news - Sounds like you're on the 2-step temp rise!!

Jmac implantation dips are a fab indicator - usually 5-7dpo...


----------



## Conswayla M

Wow, that is exciting Jmac, you should link your FF chart to here.

So should I get rid of the temps I had during AF? I have been told not to temp during AF, and I have been told to temp during AF, I am so confused! I entered 37C for the next 2 days and it would put my O at CD 13.....that would be great since we :sex: CD 10, 12, 13!! I hope it happened!


----------



## Premomt

samzi- its hard to say since you missed a few days of temping. You may have had a large dip on CD15 that we cant see cause you didn't temp. That would put your coverline a degree or two lower, which would make you have higher post ov temps than what is showing right now. Typical OV happens around CD14, but everyone is different. I've ov'd as early as CD10 and as late as CD14. 
So honestly it's hard to say. I think you will just have to wait and see what the next few weeks bring. 
Just keep temping and charting. It will become more clear as time goes on. :hugs:

Conswala~ Keep up the :sex:! It looks promising!


----------



## Premomt

I haven't been told to not temp during af. Where did you see that?


----------



## Irish_eyes

conswayla...I wouldn't worry about taking your temps during AF...whether you did take them or not but I wouldn't delete them. You can play with your chart a bit (I do when I think I have O'd) put a few high temps in for the next 2 days to see if that pinpoints O...then you can delete them again. How exciting....I better this is your month.


----------



## cazd

Well I keep mine and they don't seem to be too out of line with the 2nd week...

P.S. - am I the oracle of temps or what?! Hmmm... For my next trick... I predict... conswaylas :bfp: :rofl:


----------



## Irish_eyes

I think some people don't bother temping during AF but I don't think it matters much and it is your own personal choice to do so. I always do...but thought I wouldn't do it this month but did it this morning away...just missed yesterdays.


----------



## Premomt

hey Cazd i mean oracle! over here~! :rofl:


----------



## Irish_eyes

conswayla...having a look at your chart again and it is looking good hun...this is the advantage I think of bbt...you get to know more about your body. Are you using opks too this month? Well, it looks as if you are bding in all the right times.


----------



## Conswayla M

I read it on a few sites about temping during AF. I would be worried that if I didn't I may miss something. I think it is looking good so far, I am very excited and proud that I am doing it!!

CD 13 is early since my cycles are sometimes 31 days....but I haven't been stressing this month so maybe O will happen when it should!! 

I am not using opk's cause that would confuse me more, I think I will just stick with temping. :happydance:


----------



## Irish_eyes

I use both and they seem to be in coordination with each other. If you have any now hun...I'd pee on it anyway. :laugh2:


----------



## samzi

ok so sorry for tmi, but ive got LOADS of creamy cm right now. ive had a little bit for a few days but today there's loads.


----------



## jmac

I've really liked having the bbt/opk combo this month - I think either on their own would still have left me wondering.

Trying not to obsess about this 0.7 degree dip of mine at 6dpo...


----------



## samzi

i messed around with FF and put a lower temp in which takes away the 7dpo its currently saying, and it went back to normal


----------



## MonkeyFeet

I'm all twitchy because I ordered OPK and I know they're waiting at the post office but I can't collect them until tomorrow as they're closed Sunday...annoying! I keep getting cramps like I'm going to get AF even though I'm on CD12?? I hate that because I'm TTC I notice every twinge so much more! Also DH is unwell today so there will be no BD, he's not up to it :( I'd wanted to do SMEP this month but we're not managing every other day now because of him being sick. Blah. I really don't think this will be my month.


----------



## cazd

MonkeyFeet - your 35 day cycle must be v frustrating! 
Cramps are great OV indicators though - any ideas when your eggs due to pop?

Conswayla will be asleep now - I can't wait to see her temp today - hope it super high like 37.
Then she'll be sure for the first time ever that she's OVd !


----------



## samzi

should i disregard todays temp? i did it way after i woke up.


----------



## MonkeyFeet

I shouldn't be ov'ing for about 10 more days IF I'm having another 35 day cycle. Who knows.

My CP is so high today I can hardly reach it but it feels closed...this is after a couple of days being a bit lower but really soft and open. I dunno...stupid body.


----------



## Premomt

I would disregard the temp if you have taken it anywhere after 30 min of waking up hun.
Conswala- where are you?! What's your temp today!?


----------



## samzi

disregarded it is


----------



## cazd

MonkeyFeet said:


> My CP is so high today I can hardly reach it but it feels closed...this is after a couple of days being a bit lower but really soft and open. I dunno...stupid body.

I never know what my CP is doing - it seems to just randomly move about!


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

I think I have given up with CP, as I cannot feel it... I've only been doing it for a week :rofl:
Temping and opk's have been good for me too, especially as my temps can fluctuate depending on shifts i'm on !


----------



## samzi

think i had a dud batch of OPK's lol not of them were pos!

had ov type pains again for a little last night, wonder if i ov'd 4 times :rofl:
was gonna BD once before i go home but im feeling rather shite. hayfever/cold = meh.


----------



## MonkeyFeet

I just can't wait to go to the post office tomorrow and pick up my opks so I can poas!

I still don't feel like this will be my month.


----------



## cazd

PAH ! Now where's your PMA?! Why do you think this mightn't be it?

Well I certainly think I'm in with the biggest chance ever!
Got a wonderfully smiley face on my stick today and I'm over the moon!

Samzi - don't worry about random OV pains... I've had O pains the past 3 evenings + they're super strong now (well that might be psychosomatic since I know I'm about to pop one out!)


----------



## claire99991

samzi i had duff opk's as well last month GRRRR did u get them of ebay? 

Cazd loving the smiley face woooooo 

as for me the :spermy: are getting fresh stock every other day, got a few more days yet before ov but im getting excited that its approching!!


----------



## claire99991

oh and im actually feeling like this could be my month as well :happydance: PMA and all!!! 11th time lucky im feeling loads better temping and im loving my free VIP trial im gonna purchase it :happydance:


----------



## cazd

Yeah - I'm feeling super-confident this time round... mainly 'cos the EPO seems to be working and we've done Stock Replenishment. There really isn't much more than we can do.

But... what do you guys think...LH surge CD12...
I'm going to dtd tonight, But do I do it CD13 and CD14....or... skip CD13 and just dtd on CD14.
OH reckons we should do it every day...


----------



## cazd

Ha - I'm such a scrooge - I think... I'm not going to go VIP 'cos I'll be PG in 2 weeks!


----------



## cazd

and yeah... there's something so satisfying about temping....
I know mine'll go up in the next 2 days...


----------



## claire99991

im a bit nervous cos this is the 1st time temping so im a bit scared it wont go up....but ill feel sooooo much better when it does


----------



## claire99991

i would try every day hun, but if one of u doesnt want to or whatever im sure with the extra CM every other would cover you both :) xx


----------



## MonkeyFeet

do it every day...for the fun of it :D

I think it's my long(ish) cycles, I just feel so disheartened that I'm still over a week from OV, testing seems forever away. I want to think positive but I'm finding it hard.


----------



## gumb69

hi all,

well i've missed loads since i last logged on.
Cazd- you got your smiley face that is brilliant.

Hope everyone is doing good. xx


----------



## jmac

MonkeyFeet - 35 day cycles are shit - I'm on roughly the same. Years ago before I went on pill I was on a 35 day cycle but since coming off last August I've slowly gone from 28 days, to 30 days, to 32 days, to (last month) 34 days and I just know it's my body finding it's own natural rhythm again but I really resent that extra week that's thrown in. It sucks.


----------



## jmac

And just to distract you girls who are waiting to O, here are the random symptoms of today:

* I think my wee smells (tmi, sorry)
* I've gone off food (never happens, not even when I'm ill!)
* I'm VERY grumpy (tho DH says he can't tell difference) and had lots of road rage tonight.

So much for opks and temping helping to focus my mind and reduce my symptom spotting!!!


----------



## gumb69

smelly wee is a good sign. how many dpo are you?


----------



## MonkeyFeet

ooh....fingers crossed it's a BFP :D

long cycles suck...they're shorter than they were when I first came of BCP though!


----------



## Premomt

Claire- let me know when you want to go VIP with ff. Unless someone else introduced you to the service. If you sign up through me I can get free days!
Keep up with your bd girlie!


----------



## Premomt

Claire- let me know when you want to go VIP with ff. Unless someone else introduced you to the service. If you sign up through me I can get free days!
Keep up with your bd girlie!
Gawd I wish I could have temped or tested today!!!! :hissy: I will prob POA opk later tonight anyways, just to see if anything shows up.
Advice ladies- if I don't get a POS OPK tomorrow should I stop testing? I've tested 1x a day for about a week now (maybe longer) and I don't wanna waste my tests if I am having an anovulatory cycle! What do you think I should do?


----------



## samzi

tmi i know, but jeez talk about cm queen :rofl:

anyone know what creamy AND watery(ish) cm together means? :blush:


----------



## claire99991

permont yea sure hun ill let u know about FF, i have 5 free days left then i will pay will pm you about it when do you usually ovulate? are your opk's any darker thru the week, should u have a pos opk by now? it could be delayed a few days so if its around about the time when you should ov i would keep testing.

samzi dont know about the cm hun, mine does as it pleases good luck thou xxx


----------



## samzi

its so wierd lol. before i went to the loo it was creamy and after it was slippery.

gah!!


----------



## claire99991

i give up tracking my CM and CP :dohh: 

oh and i dont know how im meant to tell if i have EWCM cos TMI but how do u tell differnce between :spermy: left overs and EWCM :rofl:


----------



## SarahMelissa

claire99991 said:


> oh and i dont know how im meant to tell if i have EWCM cos TMI but how do u tell differnce between :spermy: left overs and EWCM :rofl:


:rofl::rofl::rofl: exactly its kinda difficult hey


----------



## MonkeyFeet

:rofl: so true! I also sometimes wonder if it's EWCM or if I'm just excited :blush: I woke up a few days ago and thought I had EWCM but I'd had a rather *ahem* racy dream and I think it may have been that!! Also it was too early for me to have OVed anyway.

Didn't manage to get to the post office again this morning but am going tomorrow, will get my OPKs and will POAS and see if the egg is coming at all...


----------



## samzi

[posted in my journal too]

my temp has gone down loads today :cry:

i am so peed my OPK's were never pos, i had ov pains on tue/wed last week and my temp is up and down. if i didnt OV last week then when the hell did i? :( soo confused. 

i thought we got enough BD in but what if we havent? :cry: i was so sure ov was last week but now im completely thrown off the track


----------



## Premomt

Thanks claire! 
*FINALLY*
I tested last night when ee got home and finally saw some pink lines!!! Test line was faint, but I get a fade in/out pattern so I knew it was good to see that line even if it wasn't fully there. I know you aren't supposed to test OPKs with FMU but I did anyway this am and BAM- there it was in all its dark pink glory!:happydance: finally!!
And we haven't skipped a beat with the :sex:! Tonight may be a bit of a challenge cause hubby is getting :blush: sore from all the action. But I will try my hardest to get a good session in, without spillin the beans about it being one of the best days to concieve. (Pressure is no good!)
Horray for the pink lines!!!
And my temp dropped this am as well about .4 points from the coverline which is also an indicator. Pair that up with the pains I've been having since yesterday and we've got an ovulatory trifecta!:happydance:
Finally got some PMA back!
How's everyone else doing here?


----------



## samzi

well done.

see above post for my dillemma lol.

ALSO - 
according to countdowntopregnancy.com it says i was most fertile between the 12-16th april (last sun-thur) and on pregnology.com is says OV was on wed last week.

they are similar, but then FF says i Ov'd before that!


----------



## MonkeyFeet

Woo Premomt! That sounds like excellent signs :D good luck! 

Samzi, don't get too disheartened, you might have just missed the ov with the OPKs but you've BD'd, you're still in :D

I had EWCM earlier today and am going to be jumping hubby tonight :lol: he doesn't respond well to pressure so will try not to mention conception chances but hopefully it'll go well. I'm hoping we can BD at least every other day this week and maximise our chances of a :bfp: in May!


----------



## claire99991

permont wooooo go catch that eggy missus xxxx


----------



## Conswayla M

Hey ladies, I was on yesterday but then some friends came over and they don't know we are ttc so I shut it off and didn't get a chance to come back on!

Anyway, my chart is looking weird....if I enter a temp at 37.0C then it will show O dat as CD 13, but so far, it hasn't gone that high. And I am getting scared!! I had ewcm, O pains and all that around that time. Plus we :sex: Cd 10, 12, 13, & 14 and so I know I am covered there.....what do you charting experts think? Its still not pinpointing an O date. Should I disregard the temps on CD 3&4? They were taken more then an hour later then the rest of my temps. I have been pretty constant in the past week or so temping at 6:20 and those were taken after 7am. I hope CD 13 was my O date cause I have a super great chance if it was! DH was a super star, and I never had to ask for it, he was the one in charge. But he is sooo sore know (his leg) and I am not sure how much more we will get in, so I want to make sure I am covered. Glad to see others struggling with their charting, makes me feel a bit better, but I wish we could all get the hang of it right away!.....I am sure next month I will have the hang of it better.


----------



## samzi

i think i O'd after what FF says as i had OV pains on tue/wed last week and online ov calculators ive done say OV was around that time too.


----------



## Csunshine013

Thx Cazd, but went to lilypie.com and was very confused. Maybe I will have more time to explore how to move it from that site to bnb.


----------



## cazd

Premont - Getting a properly positive OPK is just the bestest feeling ever!
See - and you were ready to give up...

Samzi - your charts all over the place! No idea what to think. My best guess would be Ov on CD17...

CSunshine - once you've set up your ticker you copy all of the code 'for forums' (with in it) and go to your BnB Control ...nly be a poo idea and not at all recommended!


----------



## Conswayla M

Thanks Cazd, I think we will give it another go tonight, although I think DH is worn out, but I may have to instigate this one. I will figure it out.



Samzi, seems like you temped at different times? I did that the first time I temped and it messed me up so bad, that I thought I was preggo and wasn't. I am noticing a big change this time around since I am temping around the same time every morning. I would say CD 17 or 18 as well for your O date (even though I am still confused about it all) the online calculators will give you a fertile period starting from a 14 day LP. And you can O anywhere from 3 days before up to 3 days after the signs and symptoms. Good Luck hun.


----------



## cazd

Well I'm glad we've got some good PMA going. 
I'll be all positive for the next week but if the symptoms die down I'll be just counting the days 'till AF. Boo.
I've set up a new cycle on Countdown to PG and really hope I can fill it up with good sumptoms.

Statistically - ONE OF US HAS TO GET A :bfp: :happydance:


----------



## cazd

Hold up - where have all our tickers gone?!


----------



## samzi

we bd on cd 10, 12, 14 & very early AM on cd18. think i should be covered? :huh:


----------



## cazd

oh yeah - you should be fine. Snug dtd 2 days before she o'd and she's baking her bun xx


----------



## samzi

if this month isnt ours then i know its not cos of crap effort :rofl: even though we missed a few days of :sex:


----------



## jmac

Now CD31 and 10 dpo and not as hopeful as I was yesterday. Have had much more cramping today but funny sort of cramping, bit like mild stitches near to my hips, especially when I stand up, then it sort of twinges. Sore @@s now (in line with usual pre-AF days) but still off food and G-R-U-M-P-Y GRUMPY (screamed at a foul little man at work today - heard myself shrieking that he was "downright unprofessional" (like I could talk!!!)).

Oh it's a funny old game this hormone malarky...


----------



## jmac

Also tried to get a ticker the other day from lilypie but couldn't work out how to get it from there to here. Anybody?


----------



## jmac

Trying ticker...bear with me...


----------



## jmac

Not working...


----------



## Csunshine013

I get you here is what mine says, LOL


----------



## Csunshine013

What did I do wrong?


----------



## Conswayla M

My ticker is gone too actually. You have to make sure it isn't html, this board won't allow that. It has to be another code.

Jmac, its not over yet, sounds like you have a great chance to me!!!


----------



## jmac

Are we being ultra dense?


----------



## Csunshine013

Don't know what I did but it's there now. LOL:happydance:


----------



## jmac

Ooooh...Conswayla we posted at same time. Think it's my HTML that's gone wonky. Let me try again with something else.

I couldn't face tea again tonight. I have completely and utterly gone off food.


----------



## Csunshine013

jmac said:


> Are we being ultra dense?

Use the one with URL in the configuration. I felt so stupid! Then I don't know why it just showed up after I put it in a few times.
LOL


----------



## jmac

Woooooooooooooooo! I've done it, I've done it, I've done it. Get me a job in IT - the industry is obviously crying out for me. LOL...


----------



## Conswayla M

Alright Jamc! You got it!! Mine is back, not sure where it went.

So I am obsessed with this charting thing. And I read this

If you wake up early, add .1 degree to your temp reading for every half hour you take it early. If you get up late, subtract .1 degree to your temp reading for every half hour you take it late. (Example. Base time is 6:00. You take your temp at 7:00 and register a 98.1 so you record 97.9 on your chart and note the time that temp was taken.)

So I did that, (only had to change 2 or 3 temps by .1 or so) and I have a O date! I wonder if it could still change? I can not picture my temps going too much higher, but just making those little adjustments did it! I feel better, but I am still scared it could change still, what are the chances?

And then next month I won't have to bug anyone about this anymore, I just want to get the hang of it!


----------



## Irish_eyes

hey conswayla...FF looks to have pinpointed O but yes it can change hun...the reason you have a dashed coverline instead of a solid one is because you are charting EWCM after the date FF pinpointed O so my suggestion is keeping BDing as much as you can just instead you haven't O'd yet. I'd wait until you don't have anymore EWCM before stopping.


----------



## Conswayla M

Irish_eyes said:


> hey conswayla...FF looks to have pinpointed O but yes it can change hun...the reason you have a dashed coverline instead of a solid one is because you are charting EWCM after the date FF pinpointed O so my suggestion is keeping BDing as much as you can just instead you haven't O'd yet. I'd wait until you don't have anymore EWCM before stopping.

Oh I see! Well I don't have it anymore, and I just had a bit yesterday. I will :sex: again tonight to be sure. Thanks hun!

Also due to all the :sex: I wasn't sure what my cm was like....so I marked it at ewcm cause it kinda looked like that although it was probably :spermy: juice! hehe


----------



## Irish_eyes

But you do have enough :spermy: in there anyway...can you change your chart back to your original temps? Just so I can have a wee nosy?


----------



## Conswayla M

Sure! I changed them back. The reason I changed them was because I temp at 6:20 or so, and some were taken at 7 or 7:30 and I think that is why the first 2 were really high. I have found something even harder to obsess over now!! Should I leave it the way it is? Or change it according to the times I took temps? I am more accurate now with taking them at the same time every day then I was for the first few days


----------



## Irish_eyes

Sorry hun...I just found out about Sam...OMG! I am so happy for her. :happydance:

Of to check your chart now.


----------



## Irish_eyes

Oh you've change your CM too...well the important thing here is that your post O temps haven't changed (I thought that was what you have adjusted) but it does look to me by your temps that you have definately O'd on CD13 although your coverline has disappeared. But your temp tomorrow will bring it back. I play with my chart...if you put in a high temp for tomorrow it should come up again (you can take it out again). FF pinpoints O using your temp, your Cp, CM and OPKs. But you have definately covered yourself...I think you have O'd.


----------



## Irish_eyes

But I'd :sex: again tonight if you can just to be safe.


----------



## Conswayla M

Thanks hun!!
Yeah I changed the cm cause I was keeping track of it elsewhere and it was different, plus the :spermy: juice was making me think it was more EWCM. Everything else points to around that day...cm, cp, and the O pains. If my temp doesn't go up, it wont show an O date, if it goes up to 37 then it will. I have played with FF almost all day hahahaha. A new obbsession gotta love it. My coverline and my O date went away cause I changed the temps back to what they were disregarding the time I took them. I will just leave it as it is....I am sure I have o'd too, but will try to dtd again tonight, if not, I should still be covered. Thanks hun, I appreciate the help!


----------



## Irish_eyes

To be honest...I would wait until what tomorrows temps are...but post O temps are the important thing now so if your coverline doesn't show and it makes you feel better then you can readjust those pre O temps. But it just takes FF a while to pinpoint O...it waits until it has 3 or more higher temps but to be it looks clear that you O'd on CD13 but keep bding anyway...if you get it...it will do no harm. xxx


----------



## Irish_eyes

Did you think you always O'd around CD17? If your O is definately CD13 and has always been that...then you have been misinterpretating your O and have been bding in the wrong times...this could be your month now you know when O actually is. 

:dust:


----------



## samzi

sounds pos for you hun, goodluck! :dust: :hugs:


----------



## Irish_eyes

I think so too...I think its a good thing you have starting temping hun. 

Ok, I better log off...I think DH is looking attention and I am not going to say no to him this month...not attention in the :sex: way...just...attention so better give it to him so I can sweeten him up for the bd session I have in mind for him next week. :laugh2:


----------



## Conswayla M

I always thought I was O'ing CD 13 or 14, because I always get EWCM and o pains around there. But since my cycle is sometimes 29-30 days (and last cycle 31 but I was super stressed) that I was wrong and that my O date was 16 or so. But I guess I was right, we were just not getting as much :sex: in the past few months, but this month we sure did. I am so glad I am temping too. Now I just want to know how long my LP is, then I won't stress when I am expecting her on a 28 day cycle, and she comes on day 31!! So that will help.

Thanks for your help Irish, I hope you have a good night with your DH, and hopefully in a few days you can get some :sex: in and make that baby!!


----------



## MonkeyFeet

I really think my ticker is wrong. I'm not charting (though got my thermometer today) but all other physical signs point to impending OV. My cervix is high, soft and open (but I'm going to stop checking it as there was some bleeding after I checked today :blush: I had EWCM yesterday and think there's more today (though can't be sure as we BD'd last night) and I keep getting little twinges in my abdomen and my boobs ache a bit. I can't help but think I must be having a shorter cycle than 35 days, even if these symptoms are arriving 5 days ahead of OV that still puts OV at Saturday, not next week. 

I'm going to use a OPK when I get home, I'm on a half day today and desperately trying to hold it in even though I need the loo!


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

I don't temp at regular times, just as soon as I wake up. Where did u read the stuff about altering temps according to the time taken after the usual time Canswayla? My temp cart was fairly good last month, but this month its a mess so think I may just be winging it. I think I o'ed over the weekend as everything looks that way..... help:hissy::hissy::hissy:


----------



## jmac

I'm not really temping at same time every day, just when I wake for the first time in the morning. This is generally around 05:00 as I read that you should base it on having at least 3 hours consecutive sleep beforehand and if I do it any later I'll have been waking on and off.

Tenth day of high temps now, CD32 and 11 dpo.


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

jmac said:


> I'm not really temping at same time every day, just when I wake for the first time in the morning. This is generally around 05:00 as I read that you should base it on having at least 3 hours consecutive sleep beforehand and if I do it any later I'll have been waking on and off.

same here


----------



## cazd

Afternoon all... My temps still haven't shot up and FF is pointing to today for Ov.
But my EWCM has gone and my CP is high and hard.
After clinical quickie when OH got in from band practice last night I think my bodys closing up. Just hope I got enough :spermy: in there to meet the egg.

I don't take my temp at the same time every day but its mostly consistent without adjusting it. Had a dip this month and I toyed with rejecting it but decided to keep it in 'cos that's what I've done for the past 3 months.


----------



## MonkeyFeet

My OPK was a :bfn: today, not even a hint of a second line. Keep thinking maybe I drank too much before or didn't wait until late enough in the day or something...I dunno...maybe I'm just wrong and my body is messing me about without OVing and I'll OV when I'm due to contrary to current symptoms. 

Bah.


----------



## Conswayla M

I tempted this morning at 6:10am, and went back to sleep, and then I got up at 7am and checked again it was .2 degrees higher. I can't find the site that said that, but my temp def changes with in a half hour. So that was .2 degrees in less then an hour. That can be big difference. Not everyone's bodies are that way, but every time I have checked an hour later (and even after going to back to sleep) it has been higher. 
4dpo today! :happydance:!


----------



## gumb69

cazd and conswayla you have def done it this month. i can feel it in my waters x


----------



## samzi

can anyone humour me and do an online due date calc and see what you get? :rofl:

i got 7th jan 2010!


----------



## jmac

31 January 2009


----------



## jmac

Soz - December


----------



## Conswayla M

Jan 10th for me. Or 11th or 12th depending on my cycle length it changes.

Jmac, your so close to finding out!!


----------



## jmac

I know! I've had terrible cramping all day, far more than I usually get in the days leading up to AF. Then there are sort of like pinching/pulling/stretching sensations going on. And I keep getting a weird pain in my right boob.

But I have convinced myself (several times) before so am trying to retain some healthy cynicism!


----------



## jmac

I actually feel better this month though as I know that we BD'd enough at the right time to make it theoretically possible. Had been getting v fed up over last couple of months as we were getting a bit apathetic with it all and weren't giving ourselves the best chance.


----------



## samzi

ive been getting abdominal pain most the day and my BB's have been hurting the past two hours, still loads of cm too, and feeling sick blah blah

12 days almost till testing, its going to drag i know it!!


----------



## jmac

I'm sure time slows down in the 2ww


----------



## Conswayla M

Jmac~ Sounds so very promising to me hun! I really hope it happens this month for you, this is so exciting, when are you going to test?

Samzi~ Your chart is not on your sig anymore.....did you figure out what day you O'd on? I got a lot of pinching and ( . )( . ) pain around O time, most of it stopped today, still have some pinching on the right side now. Maybe your still in the game?


----------



## jmac

Not sure when to test. Will defo wait until Friday to see if AF appears and then decide. Feeling (uncharacteristically) calm....at this particular second...lol...

Spoke to a woman at work today who is 17 weeks pregnant (got pg at first attempt) and was moaning about the whole experience. Had to just smile and make non-commital noises whilst wanting to point out to her how lucky she was. Grrr...


----------



## Csunshine013

Ok so just went out to check and see when I would be due. LMAO !!!
Said Jan. 16th and that my fertile time is Apr 21-May 1 and I conceived on April 26th. :rofl: Wish it was a crystal ball and it really did tell the future.:blush:


----------



## gumb69

3rd Jan 2010 for me but it's not happening this month.:witch: is coming.:hissy::hissy:


----------



## Irish_eyes

Depending on my cycle length as it has been between 29-31 days, based on my average 30 days cycle I will be due on 23rd January if I manage to fall pg. 

There is a temp adjuster in FF...but I think that if you have the VIP access...if you have just signed up you will have it under menu-data-temp corrector. But to be honest for accurancy I would set the alarm at the same time, take you temp and then you could go back to sleep. And as long as you have 3+ hours sleep too. I personally don't like to adjust my temp...and for my first month charting I was taking my temp just whenever a was waking and that was around the Xmas hols and my chart was messed up. If you take a long at my chart for my first month compared to the rest...when I decided to set my alarm and take my temp at the same time. You can see that my charts are more accurate now and give a better picture. Still there is times I may wake a half an hour before or after my real time but I don't let that worry me too much.


----------



## samzi

Conswayla M said:


> Jmac~ Sounds so very promising to me hun! I really hope it happens this month for you, this is so exciting, when are you going to test?
> 
> Samzi~ Your chart is not on your sig anymore.....did you figure out what day you O'd on? I got a lot of pinching and ( . )( . ) pain around O time, most of it stopped today, still have some pinching on the right side now. Maybe your still in the game?

no, i got rid of it as was advised not to temp as i havent done it every day etc, so i took it off. im going by OV of last tue/wed as i had ov pains. ive had cramps all today, and loads of cm still not to mention constipation, heaches, sneezing, hurting BB's and wind! oh and feeling sick now and again too (like now!)

no SS from me though :rofl:


----------



## Premomt

I agree with Irish. I've only read to take your temp at the same time or within 30 min of that time to get the most accurate reading. Even if you have 3 cons. hours of sleep, your body temp rises and falls throughout the day anyways, so the best way to get the most constant results is to set your alarm and take it at the same time daily.

For instance, I woke up early this am and took my temp and it was 96.50 but when I took it at my usual wake up time it went up to 96.93. I went with the later because the first temp was over an hour earlier. With either temp, you can see I ovulated yesterday!!! WOOHOO!

My brightest OPK was yesterday as well, today's was there, but not as brightly. so it faded in from CD 13 on the 19th, and out today CD15 on the 21st.

Who's with me on 1dpo today??


----------



## Conswayla M

Yeah Samzi, thats probably best otherwise it would confuse you even more. Congrats, your symptoms sound fab...even though your not ss :blush:

Premomt~ Congrats on O'ing! How wonderful is that!! I am 4 dpo, so close to you a bit. It's a great feeling knowing for sure you have O'd...I have never felt that up until now! Here comes the wait!


----------



## claire99991

good luck to those who are now in the 2ww hope we get lots of :bfp: this month, :hug:


----------



## iwantbebebad

Premont- Beautiful pic of you! Ok girls BFP's this month! I am excited and waiting to hear all the good news!!! Bring on the babies!!


----------



## Premomt

Question ladies.. Do you think its imparitive I BD tonight? Look at my chart and let me know.. BD past 3 nights, ovd yesterday. Do you think I'd miss it if I can't get some tonight??


----------



## iwantbebebad

Hey Premont! Well I would BD just because I have seen conflicting info. I think it is more important about your BD'ing the last three days, but the egg could be floating around waiting lol! I would consider it a security blanket to BD ONE MORE TIME LMAO! Just to cover your bases. If you are pg though, I bet it was from the last three BD's! I have also been studying sperm genetics and if you BD'd now and you ov'd yesterday, then if it works you would be very likely to have a son. The first of your three BD's would more than likely be a daughter. In between who knows! :) I guess we will find out! Good luck and baby dust!


----------



## Premomt

... I just don't think I can get him to... Ill try, but without pushing..thatll be hard..


----------



## iwantbebebad

Yeah I know how you feel. My DH wouldnt even BD if I mentioned baby lol. I don't know what it is with men. Even if they want kids! They just want to think of it as BD and us women are thinking BABY DUST! Its all good though...My DH is funny like that. I told him that when you BD it is possible to make a baby. We had to go all through the facts of life again. APPARENTLY, he thought that BD'ing was just for fun... LMAO


----------



## jmac

CD33 now, 12 dpo and temp still high (although 0.05 lower than yesterday - am I being pedantic?). Typically would it be coming down now if AF was on her way for Friday or does it just suddenly drop off?

Still feeling bit pukey now and again - forced myself to eat some tea last night and then had diahhorea (sp?). Still getting headaches when I wake and feel sluggish. Have been going to bed shattered and then not able to get to sleep. Usually in week before AF comes I am putting in 10 hours solid deep sleep a night.

If I feel so out of sorts just for AF I will be mad, mad, mad!


----------



## cazd

Oh blimey - your symptoms sound amazing! You're so strong not to test - I'd have a whole stack of sticks by now!
and don't worry about the .05 temp dip. Mine well and truly drop down to the coverline the day before AF shows.

Premont - did you get any last night? I reckon Iwantbebebad was right with the security blanket idea - although your temp rise is pretty solid.

Well I'm still hanging on for 1DPO- no idea if I've Ovd or if its still waiting to pop....


----------



## jmac

I'm not testing as I am absolutely sick to death of getting cross at myself for testing early and then being disappointed and feeling foolish when I get AF. When I was pg in 2007 I didn't get a BFP until about 24 dpo and I so don't want to get into that cycle of testing and getting a BFN but knowing something was going on again. It nearly sent me mad. It's more about self-protection than being strong.

Having said all that, can't wait for Friday...LOL...


----------



## samzi

im not testing till the 4th May - i will be over a week late then.

having few twinges today. keeping up with the PMA


----------



## claire99991

samzi twinges sound good :)

and jmac i hope friday comes round quickly for you xxx


----------



## samzi

Got hurting BB's too.

:happydance: its looking so positive for me, i just hope i get that BFP and no Af at the end of the month!


----------



## emalou90

First time TTC..

have bigger bbs,
stomach cramps,
bloated and gurgly tummy,
breakout of spots (which i never get)
tired all the time,
had a temp rise aswell.

what do you guys think of this?


x


----------



## emalou90

oh and just made a sandwich because i thought i was hungry, now i just feel sick.
haha lots to think about
x


----------



## samzi

ladies please help me.

tempted to test tomorrow after seeing people getting BFP's at 9dpo+

i want to, but i know theres no point :hissy:

argh!


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

samzi said:


> ladies please help me.
> 
> tempted to test tomorrow after seeing people getting BFP's at 9dpo+
> 
> i want to, but i know theres no point :hissy:
> 
> argh!

NO! If I can't u can't! :hugs:


----------



## samzi

im definetly NOT testing early now after reading through my posts from last cycle on my journal.


----------



## Premomt

don't do it samzi. My motto this time round is " Wait till you're Late!"

No BD last night from DH. FX that I am covered with the 2 days prior to ov and ov night. :dust: to all in the TWW now!


----------



## Conswayla M

Premomt~ I am sure you are covered, those :spermy: can hang around in there for another 3 days, I so say you are covered. Hope this is your month!

emalou~ Sounds promising to me! When are you going to test?

Samzi~ I wouldn't test yet, I would wait too if I were you. Just so you know for sure you are late and don't have to be late down by any false positives.

Cazd~ Do you think you already O'd? I am so very new at this chart thing, so I really don't know, hope that eggy pops out soon!!

5dpo for me today....and nothing to report. Its too early for me to be ss anyway, and I don't really care to this month :rofl:


----------



## cazd

quick post then I'll catch up with everyone!

Just logged onto clearblues website and got this pop up:
https://www.clearblue.info/uk/popup.html

I know they've run trials where you get free test sticks etc - maybe this might lead to some CB freebies!


----------



## cazd

emalou90 said:


> First time TTC..
> have bigger bbs, stomach cramps, bloated and gurgly tummy, breakout of spots (which i never get) tired all the time, had a temp rise aswell.
> what do you guys think of this? x

Hiya Emalou! Sounds v positive to me. Dammit - everyones making babies :rofl:

My temps are still down so not sure if I've ovd yet. Went onto the CB site to see when it picks up the surge... 24-36 hours before OV apparently.
Well that was 3 days ago so maybe I'll Ov today. So hope my temps go up tomorrow. Got quite annoying AF cramps today though!

Anyway - STAY STRONG LADIES - and No early Testing! (Ha - its so easy to say - just like that... "don't test") Well Belle got her :bfp: at 10dpo so I'm gonna go get some FRERs and count down to then... :happydance:


----------



## samzi

dont tell me that :rofl: im 10dpo on friday!!


----------



## cazd

ha! well my AFs not due 'till 7th May so there'd better be some POAS action on here before then to keep me distracted!


----------



## samzi

May the 4th is THE day for a few of us


----------



## cazd

Want me to put that on the first page for you?


----------



## Conswayla M

My AF is due the latest May 4th too! That would put my LP at 17 days, I doubt it would go beyond that. Unless My O date is wrong, which I can not see that happening since my temps seem to be pretty sure that I did when I did! So you LH surge happens before you O then? So does that mean I had a LH surge on CD 13 and still could have popped the egg on CD 16? I am confused? We stopped :sex: on CD 14 because DH was hurting so bad.


----------



## cazd

nah - you get the LH surge 12-36 hours before you pop an egg. and its only post ov that your temps go up...


----------



## samzi

ooh yes please caz


----------



## Conswayla M

Okay, thanks Cazd, I was worried there for a sec!


----------



## Wallie

:yipee: Hi ladies, just found you all on this thread, thanks for that Cazd. 

After a mammoth length of a cycle I'm now back and looking for my :bfp: on 17th May, 6 years and a week after we got married!

FX'd it works this month as it's been a while!

I'm now waiting on :witch: to leave and on countdown to Ovulation.

Good luck to you all.


----------



## Csunshine013

Welcome Wallie!

I am waiting for the o. I don't temp or use opk's so I am just :sex: every other night. My DH doesn't even think it's out of the ordinary so far so good no pressure. right?

Good luck on the :bfp: this month!


----------



## Conswayla M

Wallie said:


> :yipee: Hi ladies, just found you all on this thread, thanks for that Cazd.
> 
> After a mammoth length of a cycle I'm now back and looking for my :bfp: on 17th May, 6 years and a week after we got married!
> 
> FX'd it works this month as it's been a while!
> 
> I'm now waiting on :witch: to leave and on countdown to Ovulation.
> 
> Good luck to you all.

Welcome!! Good luck this cycle, hopefully :witch: can get out of the way sooner then later so you can get to it!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Looks like my temp shift happened this morning... very possibly in TWW now. Please let it be my month this month! :)


----------



## samzi

:dust: :dust:

morning ladies.

how are we all today??


----------



## jmac

I'm now on CD34 of 34 so if she's coming, AF should be here tomorrow.

However!!! My temp is still riding high - it was as high this morning as it was at the spike after O. My boobs are still killing (took bra off last night and nearly screamed) and I'm still feeling a bit not right and waking up feeling hungover and sluggish every morning.

Feeling nervous in case I am way off the mark...


----------



## samzi

it sounds pos to me!!


----------



## claire99991

oh jmac it sounds great!!! i think you have done it girl!! xx

opk turned pos today but im still thinking i should stick to my every other day thing this month thats what my gut instinct is saying anyway got sum last night and will try again tomoz, i get a 3 day surge anyway so it could still happen day 14 as usual.


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

jmac said:


> I'm now on CD34 of 34 so if she's coming, AF should be here tomorrow.
> 
> However!!! My temp is still riding high - it was as high this morning as it was at the spike after O. My boobs are still killing (took bra off last night and nearly screamed) and I'm still feeling a bit not right and waking up feeling hungover and sluggish every morning.
> 
> Feeling nervous in case I am way off the mark...

It all sounds good!!
When are u testing?:hugs:


----------



## Conswayla M

Jmac~ Sounds like you may have done it girl! Can't wait to see what the results are, and your temp is hanging in there...WAHOO!!

Claire~ Glad you got your + opk, keep :sex: every other day to be safe, but with your temp and everything, it is looking good!

6dpo~ Still bored as heck! CM is globby, yellowish and snotty (sorry tmi). Some slight lower back ache, pinching in Ovaries, and I was a tad irritable yesterday. But that could have been work related. Nothing exciting thats for sure!


----------



## Premomt

ok so I thought this was interesting enough to post over in this thread as well. it's pictures of a woman ovulating! not to bad for those who are squimish.
https://redirectingat.com/?id=375X590&url=https://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/health/7447942.stm

Thanks Gumb for finding the link!

Question ladies, i need your opinion- I temped early today (about 45 min early) and it came up as 91.18. TWICE. This is EXTREMLEY low for me, that's why I temped twice, i thought it was wrong! I had to pee really bad so that's y i temped at that time. 
But I ended up falling back asleep and woke to my alarm and temped again and it came up as 97.33.
WHICH DO I USE? :dohh: 
I am leaning toward the last temp, as it is at my normal wake time, and is most consistant with my chart. BUT what if I am wrong?
I have creamy cm, my cp is Med across the board, so I don't think I ovulated late. 
What do you ladies think??


----------



## Conswayla M

Premomt~ I had read that if you wake up before your usually temping time that you should add 0.1 degree for every HALF hour that you temp early, and subtract 0.1 degree for every HALF hour that you temp late. I would either do that, or just discard the temp for the day. I am not sure if it will change your O date if you put it in as that (as I am no pro with temping at all). I know that Irish and Cazd will have some good advice though.


----------



## emalou90

Conswayla and cazd, i'm testing in 10 daysss, arrhh it's killing me waiting ;)
mega excited. hehe.

Fingers crossed for you both ;)

keep me updated

(ive subscribed now so i wont lose this thread! haha)

xx


----------



## Premomt

thanks conswala- but I don't think I will do the adding or subtracting thing. It would only go up to 91.38. That's still WAY lower than even my pre o temps. Actually looking at my previous charts, I have never gotten to 91degrees. ... This is why I don't like this thermometer. It doesn't have a LED light! :hissy: I can't tell between a 1 and a 7. I THINK it was a 1. but maybe it wa 97.78.... but then it would have gone down by the time I woke at 6.
BLECK! I think I am gonna put it at 97.33 for now and if anyone gives me a better reason to change it I will.


----------



## Conswayla M

May as well just put in what you think, 91 is very low so it probably was 97. That sounds more like it.


----------



## cazd

Evenin All. Premont - I'd definitely discount the lower temp. 
Partly because its likely you mis-read it - but partly 'cos I just want everything to be in order and a silly temp like that just isn't allowed! (yah - I've got some OCD tendencies!)


----------



## jmac

It all sounds good!!
When are u testing?:hugs:[/QUOTE]

Dunno when to test. I've got the most relaxed, calm and rational DH in the world who is suggesting we wait until a good few days late!!!

And I'm kind of agreeing with him...feeling SO calm, which is so unlike me. I'm away with work from Monday - Wednesday and by the time I get in DH will be away with his work until Thursday so if I don't do it by Monday morning then it'll have to wait until almost a week's time.


----------



## Csunshine013

I think I broke my dh last night:rofl:

I am so obsessed with making this baby that I think I hurt him last night. I wasn't able to finish, but I made sure he finished. I sure hope he forgets that it hurt and we bd Friday as this would be cd14 and with in 3 days of most fertile time. :dohh:


----------



## jmac

LOL...that's really funny:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Premomt

I think this cycle is the cycle of "poor OH's" :rofl::rofl: We are ALL on a mission this cycle!!


----------



## jmac

You're right! We all seem to have gone at this month with a renewed PMA. Those:spermy: better do their stuff or else!


----------



## samzi

im feeling really fed up at the moment.

want next week to come so AF can get over with!!!


----------



## Premomt

hehe, when i put the 97.33 temp in i got my crosshairs, AND i got my first "high" rating on my intercorse timing! :happydance: hehe!


----------



## Csunshine013

I may have to resort to extreme measures to get :sex:[-o&lt;.:rofl::rofl:

The dd will be at a slumber party so it will be just us :blush: might have to pull out all the stops to accomplish bd.:rofl:


----------



## jmac

Don't be fed up Samzi - it'll pass..:hugs:


----------



## Conswayla M

Jamc, I can't believe how calm you are, thats great! And how long you are going to wait to test.....once you hit day 18 with high temps, then you can be pretty darn sure that it happened. I am feeling it for you this month!!

Oh no Csunshine, DH is broken! I have done that before too. I am sure a beer or 2 could help him relax a bit and make him not think about the pain!

Well everyone seems to be having a good month, I am with you Samzi, I can not wait for this to be over, it seems like it is soooooooooo far away!!


----------



## Csunshine013

I will have him stop after work and pick up his usual six pack on Friday night, that means I have to drive, but it also means I get to pick were he takes me on our date night.LOL:rofl: I think we have yet to break in my new car. :rofl:


----------



## Conswayla M

:rofl: I love it!! I hope you have a wonderful time, enjoy your DH and get lots of :spermy:!!


----------



## Csunshine013

Ok just looking on different sites and found that I have all the signs of o'ing or getting ready to o. My CM is almost nill, and very translucent if any there. I think we have bd'd in all the right places, I will continue to bd through the weekend and then have my first tww this time around.:happydance: Then I went to FF and this site says should have o tomorrow. I am in my fertile time now. Guess I might have to bd again tonight.


----------



## Conswayla M

With a 28 day cycle, it is probably common to ovulate on the 14th day, but even with my 28-31 day cycle, I O'd on day 13.

My CM gets heavier and just rushes out (sorry tmi) and is clear and stretchy around day 11-14. If you are not getting enough CM you can try pre seed. Sounds like you are about to O!


----------



## claire99991

well i have a 28 day cycle and im pretty sure im ovulating right now as we speak lol day 12!! i have the strongest ov pains ive had for months i love it! lol

hope my temp confirms things ....


----------



## Premomt

*3DPO*

I got my crosshairs with FF today confirming I am 3dpo today, and I have been very uncomfortable for the last half of the day. 
Not sure why, but I have felt kinda crampy and achey in the abdomen. almost like af cramps, but different... Dunno how to explain it, but I really just wanted to either stretch them away, or put a heat pad on my tum to help. They have gone now, but lasted for about 3-4 hours or so. 
oh here we go with the SS.......:dohh:

Nite nite ladies!


----------



## samzi

morning.

it was supposed to be implantation yesterday and last night for about half hour i had the most awful cramps in my abdomen and round my whole lower back. thought i wasnt gonna get to sleep, it was that bad!! all fine this morning though.

do you think it WAS implantation?? xx


----------



## jmac

Could have been Samzi. I had similar from 6-11dpo off and on.

Having a bit of a flap this morning as temp has totally plummeted - gone from 36.78 yesterday to 36.20 this morning (same as when had dip at 6dpo). All other symptoms still as were- in fact feeling more sick today if anything. Woman at work has just asked if I'm pg as she's noticed I look peaky and get better as day goes on!!! 

Anybody any idea why I could be getting this drop (other than the obvious that AF is on her way)???


----------



## cazd

Oh no - so hope the temp drop is 'cos you lost the sheets overnight - or left a window open! And... change your ticker! My heart sank when I saw it this morning but still no :witch: that's fab news!

Sounds like we're all doing the O right now - so glad you felt it this time Claire - you had such a bad time of it last month.

Premont - I've had mild AF cramps for the past 3 days too - its really uncomfortable!

Any guesses to when I ov'd? Yesterday?... day before? I'll go with the general consensus and set up a new 2ww tracker in countdown. Ta!


----------



## jmac

Forgot about ticker! Will fix tonight when home - on IT at work and furtively sneaking on when I can so ticker sorting might attract too much attention. LOL...

Running to loo every five minutes but that's a sign of AF for me so that's not helping me. 

Think I might test. So much for waiting...ha ha ha...I'm so weak...


----------



## emalou90

I've had cramps in my tummy and lower back
make the :witch: stay away!


----------



## cazd

So is it a common PG sign? oooh - hope so :happydance:


----------



## cazd

Csunshine013 said:


> Ok just looking on different sites and found that I have all the signs of o'ing or getting ready to o. My CM is almost nill, and very translucent if any there. I think we have bd'd in all the right places, I will continue to bd through the weekend and then have my first tww this time around.:happydance: Then I went to FF and this site says should have o tomorrow. I am in my fertile time now. Guess I might have to bd again tonight.

Its odd that you don't have much CM - is what you have stretchy at all?
Can you find any stretchy blobs?


----------



## samzi

Will tell you on May 4th hun (or when AF is late)


----------



## MonkeyFeet

I'm feeling really disheartened today. I've been ill for 3 days so no BD since Monday and have only BD twice this cycle. I have no idea if I already OVed or have yet to do so as I've had only BFN on OPKs, not even a hint of a second line. Monday I did have EWCM. Tuesday and Wednesday I had blood in my CM, quite a bit of it but not like AF, I didn't need a pad or anything. I was also having cramps all weekend and right up to Tuesday. If I'm having a 35 day cycle I wont OV until next week but I'm really wondering if I'm having a shorter cycle and I OVed on Monday or Tuesday when I was having the EWCM. I have no idea. I'm frustrated with my body and wish I knew what it was doing! 

I'm going to keep using OPKs until next Wednesday, if I don't get a positive in that time I give up. 

I don't think I'll be getting a new year baby :(


----------



## jmac

My lower back has been killing. Thought it was sciatica (sp?) as I'm getting old.


----------



## emalou90

Monkeyfeet - sorry to hear you're having a hard time of late, hopefully it'll look up for you soon, still keep your fingers crossed.

jmac - you're not the only one, okay mines not been that bad (felt more like back cramps? ha) i just don't want the :witch: to turn up :/


----------



## mrskx0x0

Is anyone else testing on 4th May? lol I just wanna sleep until then I am soooo impatient.


----------



## claire99991

jmac how are you doing hope :witch: stays away


----------



## emalou90

mrskx0x0 said:


> Is anyone else testing on 4th May? lol I just wanna sleep until then I am soooo impatient.




I'm testing on the 3rd or 4th! :D i'm so impatient too.
showing any symptoms my lovely? :)


pray the :witch: stays away for us
and we get a :bfp:

:happydance:


----------



## cazd

MonkeyFeet said:


> If I'm having a 35 day cycle I wont OV until next week but I'm really wondering if I'm having a shorter cycle and I OVed on Monday or Tuesday when I was having the EWCM. I have no idea. I'm frustrated with my body and wish I knew what it was doing!
> 
> I'm going to keep using OPKs until next Wednesday, if I don't get a positive in that time I give up.
> 
> I don't think I'll be getting a new year baby :(

Don't be sad. Did you dtd when you had ewcm? If so then they could have been ready to ambush the egg if it came out a few days leter... :hugs:


----------



## cazd

Just wondered... can anyone else change their "I'm Currently Feeling" mood?
Mine's been stuck on Breezy for ages. Just glad it didn't stick when I was feeling Bitchy!


----------



## samzi

about 4 of us are testing 4th may :happydance:


----------



## emalou90

Awesome, :bfp: for all of us!

just checking though, when is the best time to test?
before :witch: comes or when she's late ?
or whenever?

first time of trying so sorry for the silly question! hehe x


----------



## samzi

after past experiences, im testing when im late this month. been let down too many times with testing early and then AF coming, so im not putting myself through that again.


----------



## emalou90

okay :) thanks, yeah i'll most likely do that, though my impatience might get the better of me a few days before x


----------



## samzi

hehe probably, thats the curse of this ttc business :lol:


----------



## MonkeyFeet

we BD'ed on Monday when I had EWCM so if I did OV then (and don't get a pos OPK in the next 5 days) I can test on 4th May too...


----------



## mrskx0x0

Woooh! Company on the tww. Hope I can restrain myself from POAS for that long. Probably start testing in 2 days as usual lol.


----------



## samzi

:rofl:


----------



## MonkeyFeet

OPK negative again today...blah.


----------



## samzi

:hugs: i never got a pos OPK this month but i did have ov pains and when i did an ov calulator online it came up with the same date as when i had the pains. have you had any ov type pain??


----------



## jmac

I'm doing alright Claire99991. Still no show and still feel symptom laden. Everyone in our office was having bacon rolls this morning (it's a Friday thing) and while I wasn't barfing (I'm a classy chick) ,I certainly didn't want one and can still smell them some three hours on.

Am paranoid now that AF isn't due until tomorrow now but have done all my working out:

* Got smiley opk on the Wednesday (CD19) which I understood as meaning I would be fertile up to the Friday (CD21) (Saturday at a push).
* BD'd on Wednesday (CD19) and Friday (CD21)
* Temperature shot up on the Sunday (CD22) (which I understood as being 24-36 hours after I'd ov'd)
* On that basis I concluded I'd have o'd late on on CD21 and AF would be due today, CD35.

I'm not a day out am I???


----------



## claire99991

no i think that all sounds right hun...


----------



## jmac

Was starting to think I'm going mad!!!


----------



## Csunshine013

Have a question ladies, my DH and I :sex: this morning and after me laying there for what seemed forever, but just half an hour I got up to use the bathroom. When I whiped there was a pink ting to it. Does anybody know why this would be? I should have o'd today based on my ff chart website, but other sites say I should be fertile 25 Apr-May 1. Just curious.


cazd I did have some strechy cm, but it wasn't abundant.


----------



## Conswayla M

Csunshine013 said:


> Have a question ladies, my DH and I :sex: this morning and after me laying there for what seemed forever, but just half an hour I got up to use the bathroom. When I whiped there was a pink ting to it. Does anybody know why this would be? I should have o'd today based on my ff chart website, but other sites say I should be fertile 25 Apr-May 1. Just curious.
> 
> 
> cazd I did have some strechy cm, but it wasn't abundant.

Some women will experience light spotting during ovualtion, it is actually a pretty good indication that you are fertile! This month for the first time that happened to me after :sex: I wiped and had some light pink mixed in with everything and that was the day I O'vd. Sounds like a good thing!


7dpo today for me! 

Jmac~ I am getting so excited for you, even with the temp drop as long as it is above the cover line thats a good thing right?


----------



## Premomt

Csunshine013 said:


> Have a question ladies, my DH and I :sex: this morning and after me laying there for what seemed forever, but just half an hour I got up to use the bathroom. When I whiped there was a pink ting to it. Does anybody know why this would be? I should have o'd today based on my ff chart website, but other sites say I should be fertile 25 Apr-May 1. Just curious.
> 
> 
> cazd I did have some strechy cm, but it wasn't abundant.

it could be one of two things.
1. around ovulation time your cervix becomes more engorged with blood, and if you got a lil too frisky with dh you may have irritated it.
2. some gals bleed a bit when they ovulate sometimes. It could have been that.
Good luck! :hug:


----------



## Csunshine013

Premomt and Conswayla oh thank you so much! I am such a baby when it comes to things like this! I am trying so hard not to get me hopes up and then when I saw that this morning, my heart just sank. 

Oh and just to let you all know I didn't break my DH. :rofl::rofl:

He did mention not to break him this go though!:rofl:


----------



## Conswayla M

Speaking of breaking DH.......last night I did. I didn't mean too, but things got....well slippery and _crunch!_ Opps! Oh well, he said he figured he was okay, and the good thing is, I am 7 dpo so we have a while until I O again if he needed a break :rofl:


----------



## cazd

OMG - sounds painful !!


----------



## Conswayla M

Its not the first time it has happened, and so I will stop and look at him like......:dohh: And he just says....Don't stop keep going :rofl:


----------



## Csunshine013

LMAO:rofl::rofl:

We had the same thing happen Wed. I truly thought I broke him! He told me last night that it didn't really hurt, only when it happened and he kept going so it must not have hurt that bad. Anyway good to know. :happydance:


----------



## Conswayla M

I think they are pretty resistant to that stuff, especially if they can keep going, that's probably part of the healing process!! Well at least you know that you are not alone there!


----------



## MonkeyFeet

I'm bleeding again today. Husband wants me to go to the doctors on Monday about this mid-cycle bleeding and try to work out what's causing it. I really wish I knew what it was.


----------



## Conswayla M

Is it heavy red bleeding Monkey Feet? If so, and it is constant then maybe get it checked out, but some spotting is normal during ovulation, but spotting and bleeding (like a flow) are different things. I hope you can get it worked out soon :hugs:


----------



## MonkeyFeet

I had bright red blood followed by red then brown streaked CM on Tuesday, more brown streaked CM on Wednesday and today I've had a lot of brown and pinkish CM, enough to stain my undies considerably...so more spotting than bleeding but still more blood than I'd expect for ovulation bleeding (from what I've read online) and all my OPKs are coming up negative.


----------



## Conswayla M

Hmmm, doesn't sound like it would be ovulation, but you never know I would just go and talk to your doctor about it. Could be a cyst that ruptured as well. Did you just recently stop birth control or anything? That could cause it too. Fx'd for you, that you can get this figured out soon hun!


----------



## Csunshine013

Ok so the plan is KP is off at a slumber party and DH and I have the whole house to ourselve! I told him he needed to take me on a date! He doesn't like to go out after he gets home from work, but maybe he will take me to dinner at the Mexican place. HEHEHE I can drive and he can have a beer or two and then we will commence to bd, bd. and more bd till the kid comes home!:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Conswayla M

Csunshine013 said:


> Ok so the plan is KP is off at a slumber party and DH and I have the whole house to ourselve! I told him he needed to take me on a date! He doesn't like to go out after he gets home from work, but maybe he will take me to dinner at the Mexican place. HEHEHE I can drive and he can have a beer or two and then we will commence to bd, bd. and more bd till the kid comes home!:rofl::rofl:


Good luck tonight hun, hope you get some :spermy:! And I hope you and your DH enjoy a nice night alone together. I know how nice it is to have a night alone with out the little one!


----------



## Csunshine013

Conswayla M said:


> Csunshine013 said:
> 
> 
> Ok so the plan is KP is off at a slumber party and DH and I have the whole house to ourselve! I told him he needed to take me on a date! He doesn't like to go out after he gets home from work, but maybe he will take me to dinner at the Mexican place. HEHEHE I can drive and he can have a beer or two and then we will commence to bd, bd. and more bd till the kid comes home!:rofl::rofl:
> 
> 
> Good luck tonight hun, hope you get some :spermy:! And I hope you and your DH enjoy a nice night alone together. I know how nice it is to have a night alone with out the little one!Click to expand...

It's the first night we have been alone since our wedding, not including the night spent in the hospital. So yes we will have a very nice time! LOL 

Hope everybody is doing ok, so sorry to hear about Monkey's troubles should head to the dr and find out just what going on.


----------



## MonkeyFeet

Conswayla M said:
 

> Hmmm, doesn't sound like it would be ovulation, but you never know I would just go and talk to your doctor about it. Could be a cyst that ruptured as well. Did you just recently stop birth control or anything? That could cause it too. Fx'd for you, that you can get this figured out soon hun!

I haven't taken BCP since December 2007! I didn't think it was OV bleeding (though was initially hopeful it might be) so I'm definately going to the doctors on Monday for their advice. Bleeding mid cycle isn't good really, best checked to put my mind at ease I think.

Have fun everyone who's BDing this weekend :D


----------



## Conswayla M

I hope it all works out well for you, and they can help you fix this!


----------



## MonkeyFeet

Thanks, it's the first time it has ever happened so I'm a bit concerned but I'm sure it's nothing.


----------



## Conswayla M

If its the first time, then I wouldn't worry too much. It could be a cyst, or something else. There has been many months that I had mid cycle spotting, it hasn't happened for a few years, but it used to. So as long as it is something that doesn't continue, then it is probably nothing to worry about. But your doc will know best


----------



## jmac

Morning all

Still no AF so officially late now. Temp has shot back up today (higher than it's been all month) so think I must have come out from under the duvet the night before when my temp dipped. I've had three dips since OV and they've all gone below the cover line but then gone back up again - not sure if this means anything?

Haven't woken up feeling queasy today but I did wake up naturally instead of getting the drone of my alarm clock so that might have made a difference. Boobs still sore (and seem to get sorer as day goes on so that by bedtime they are untouchable) and I'm still a bit headachey.

Going to hang out for a while on testing.

Have taken ticker off as can't make it show this situation!

Hope you're all enjoying the weekend.


----------



## jmac

Oh...obviously haven't taken ticker off...


----------



## samzi

ooh sounds so pos for you hun :hugs:
have you tested?


----------



## jmac

No, not yet. Going to leave it a good few days if I can hold out. EEK!!!


----------



## samzi

im sure you can :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## jmac

Going to try. DH and I won't see each other between Monday morning and Thursday night and don't want to do it on my own so that's an incentive to wait. 

Also, last time pg it took ages to get a bfp so was in limbo for about ten days and want to avoid that again.

How are you feeling today? Fighting the urge to poas?


----------



## cazd

WOW jmac - I reckon you've done it! So you're waiting 'till Friday then? Oooh - that'd be fab news for you and all of us! Yay PMA!!


----------



## cazd

I'm probably a bad person for posting what I just posted here and I don't want you ladies to hate me - so I've taken it off.
Soz if I offended anyone - sometimes I just don't know when to keep my totally un-founded snobby mouth shut.

P.S. If you didn't see my post then it wasn't about anyone on here - just me judging chavs rather harshly!


----------



## Irish_eyes

Hey ladies...did I hear about DH's crunching? Now you all know what happened to my DH....so it can happen...so be careful. :laugh2:


----------



## gumb69

jmac- did you test? any good news for us.xx


----------



## samzi

jmac said:


> Going to try. DH and I won't see each other between Monday morning and Thursday night and don't want to do it on my own so that's an incentive to wait.
> 
> Also, last time pg it took ages to get a bfp so was in limbo for about ten days and want to avoid that again.
> 
> How are you feeling today? Fighting the urge to poas?

Tbh i have no urge to POAS.

i know af will come, itl be just my luck.


----------



## gumb69

don't be negative. i'm sure you will get your BFP xx


----------



## gumb69

i'm on ff but whenever it try to graph not that i have any data in it other than my cycle lengths it won't let me do it. It keeps saying i need VIP membership. Do you guys have it, is it any good. i',m looking forward to starting to temp tomorrow. my new thermometer is digital my second one isn't so i feel abit more confident about having a digital one. i do have to say i am gutted about :witch:


----------



## Conswayla M

Jmac~ Sounds like you may have done it hun! I can not wait for you to test, and your temp going up today is even a better sign!!!

Not much to report here, nothing new going on except last night I was feeling very....off, actually I was feeling that all day. My temp went up quite a bit this morning so I was very excited about that. I was actually hoping for a dip so I could count that as implantation :rofl:


----------



## samzi

my tummy pains have got worse, as they seem to do as the evening drawers near :(


----------



## Irish_eyes

conswayla...you don't necessarily need to have an implantation dip to be pg...your temps are rising which is promising.


----------



## Conswayla M

Sounds good Samzi!! I think you may have done it too hun!

Thanks Irish, I wasn't sure if you had to have the dip or not, I was looking through some successful charts and noticed lots had the dip, but some didn't.


----------



## jmac

Gumb69 - haven't tested yet. Holding out until the end of the week (assuming no AF obviously!).

Conswayla - when I was reading about implantation dips I got that when experts review temp charts there are more dips occurring in those that resulted in pregnancy but it wasn't necessarily a sign of being pg and conversely there were many pregnancies that didn't dip. Isn't it amazing seeing your temp go up? 

Samzi - PMA, you just never know...


----------



## jmac

Conswayla - I've just re-read what I've written above and don't know if it makes any sense! (I'm struggling to string a sentence together today - you should have heard me in the opticians trying to tell her about my lenses - I was a disgrace!).

I think what I'm trying to say is that no dip isn't a bad sign. There, that'd have been easier first time round!


----------



## jmac

Gumb69 - also meant to say that I did a free trial month on FF and then cancelled when I had to pay for VIP membership (tight Scot you see!!!) so don't know what benefits are that you can't get through doing your own charting. I've been making do with an Excel spreadsheet! No predicting from it but as far as recording and looking back month on month to compare it's been alright.


----------



## Conswayla M

I understoof what you were saying, I did notice that a lot had dips, but some didn't, so that is a good thing. And its still early too, I could still get on tomorrow!


----------



## iwantbebebad

Go CONSWAYLA! BFP!
Oh shLt... My computer is being a bitch. Well I botched it this month. Even if I DID make an egg which I am sure I DIDN'T, I needed to BD yesterday and my lazy ass fell asleep. Oh well... On to next month with the not trying not preventing ShLt. I just want to do it myself. It's a pride thing... Crud.


----------



## MonkeyFeet

Looks like I didn't OV early as I'd suspected and the EWCM last Monday was a random blip. Got a faint second like on last night's OPK which assuming there's another or it's a little darker today suggests I'm on track to OV on Wednesday as predicted on mymonthlycycles.com. My spotting has stopped, I'll still probably go to the doctors and ask about it but I really don't think it was anything serious. I just need to convince DH now that it was nothing serious as he's nervous about BDing and causing more bleeding...even though BD wasn't the initial cause.


----------



## MonkeyFeet

oops double post


----------



## samzi

morning ladies.

how are you all today?


----------



## jmac

Fine thank you - you?


----------



## gumb69

happy sunday ladies.
i did my first temp today. 36.38 on CD3. no idea what it means but i'm going to put it into FF and see how i get on.


----------



## gumb69

i meant 36.50 temp.


----------



## samzi

my god i cant stop sneezing and sniffling today. argh!


----------



## jmac

That's meant to be a fairly common sign you know...lots of women complain of being sniffly etc before getting a bfp...


----------



## samzi

i was like this last cycle :huh: and AF came..


----------



## jmac

Hmmm...and it's hayfever season as well. My eyes are streaming today cause of the oil seed rape stuff growing in the field behind our house.


----------



## samzi

yeah, i get terrible hayfever


----------



## MonkeyFeet

I get awful hayfever, have started with the symptoms now but am worried about taking anti-histamines when TTC. Has anyone tried those little pots of stuff you rub under your nose instead? I can't get local honey, at least I've not found any so far as that's supposed to be another good thing to take.


----------



## jmac

I've never tried anything like that but have honey in abundance round here so could go for that. 

I'll be offline for a few days as away with work this week until Thursday so will catch up with all you ladies when back.

Take care everybody xxx


----------



## gumb69

where do i get my ff signature link? i've very little on ff but it's better than nothing.


----------



## gumb69

ok i'm still in with a chance for a jan baby just. if i fall pg this month. ok falling sounds a bit easy.
But if i get pg this month, my due date would be 29th jan. seeing as AF got me so i won't be having a due date of 3rd jan. but i could still join you ladies and i'd be the end of the month.


----------



## emalou90

11 dpo

some symptoms are;
sniffy nose, sneezing lots (unless hayfever)
tummy ache
yesterday i had some sharp stabby pains but now they've gone
im extremely tired!! (which is not like me at all)
and i'm still feeling horribly bloated (feels like im massive haha)


how was everyones weekend? :) xx


----------



## MonkeyFeet

Not too bad, went to a wedding yesterday which was OK (drove so avoided drinking) and spent today doing some little jobs around the house and going food shopping. I hardly lead an exciting life!!

Going to the doctors tomorrow about the mid-cycle spotting but may BD tonight for the fun of it as am not due to OV for a couple of days anyway!

Had another very faint second line on OPK.


----------



## Conswayla M

Hey, just thought I would check in, Jmac, did :witch: stay away?

9 dpo, and my moods are better, my ( . )( . )'s were a little tender the other day, but they are fin now other then short pinchy stabbing sensations through them. So I am lacking PMS now, and lacking any "real" symptoms.


----------



## samzi

hello

im feeling nothing about this BFP business at the mo. i will never get one again, all the sympitoms well so called symptoms and AF ends up turning up anyway. What the point? As you can tell im deff in the mindset of AF is going to come, as always. no matter how many 'symptoms' i get!


----------



## iwantbebebad

Samzi- I feel you. I don't look at symptoms anymore. I have deceived myself enough to know better lol... Its so weird because with DS I KNEW! Who knows. I had O pains this cycle which is weird because I didn't O last cycle. O pains doesn't mean O though unfortunately. I could just be follicle pain but the O never comes. You know what really sucks? I get acne around O and AF. That quit over a year ago. I am 28 and though WHEW I finally grew up, but in reality I quit getting acne because I quit making progesterone enough to O. What a bitch lol. I would rather have acne and O, you know? Please don't quit believing. A pg can and will sneak up on you... Like I told Conswayla, that lady on tv didn't even know she was pg until the baby came out. Now THAT is a little weird, but hey! It's good! By the way girls, I had O pain yesterday and no pain this morning and pain again this afternoon. I don't get O pain much. What does this mean? 
Hugs!


----------



## iwantbebebad

Oh yeah, what is POAS? I can't figure that one out... I never figured out BD either lol... I knew what it was but not the BD part. Bed down, Bend down, Be down, Be dirty lol.. Someone please fill me in LMAO...


----------



## samzi

pee on a stick and baby dance 

:D


----------



## emalou90

MonkeyFeet - I love weddings, was it a nice one? Anyone close to you?
Haha you did the same as me.. food shopping, but strangely i find that relaxing. 
Though i gave into my urges and went to Mothercare!! ahhh baby thingsss haha.
by the time i get my BFP i'll have everything picked out in the shops ;)

x


----------



## Conswayla M

Samzi~ I feel the same way you do every month. And just think, you have had bfp, so you will get one again, and it will stick!

I really feel nothing either, every cycle of mine is different, I get the same things, but at different times. And each month I get a new symptom....I haven't had a new one yet, so I am looking forward to seeing what it is! :rofl:


----------



## Csunshine013

Good morning ladies


----------



## gumb69

:hugs: Everyone is sounding kinda down so big :hug:and loads of :dust: to you all xx


----------



## Conswayla M

:hug:


----------



## MonkeyFeet

emalou90 said:


> MonkeyFeet - I love weddings, was it a nice one? Anyone close to you?
> Haha you did the same as me.. food shopping, but strangely i find that relaxing.
> Though i gave into my urges and went to Mothercare!! ahhh baby thingsss haha.
> by the time i get my BFP i'll have everything picked out in the shops ;)
> 
> x


My half sister, didn't really enjoy myself though, wasn't feeling up to it.

I had more "spotting" today, lots of fresh red blood in my CM and a small clot (about the size of a 5p) :sad1: That's blood in my CM Tuesday, Wednesday and Friday...Tues/Weds was some fresh, it was mostly old on Friday but eough to stain undies and well today was...well blood. I couldn't get an appointment at the GP and whilst I went to the walk in centre he simply told me I'd need to see my own GP and have swabs to check for infection.

I'm so upset, I have no idea what's going on with my body and I hope I can get some answers as I think I need to put of BDing and TTC until I get the go ahead from the doctor.


----------



## Conswayla M

I am sorry you are having some trouble Monkeyfeet. I am sure there is a reason that this is happening this cycle, hope you are able to see your GP soon. I hope it is all okay. :hugs:


----------



## samzi

evening ladies.

ive been remincing via the medium of youtube :rofl:


----------



## iwantbebebad

Well I am at college waiting for my class. My bag fell into the aisle of the computer room and some BLtch said "Well that is an accident waiting to happen." I got so MADDDD! I wanted to say, no you rag, my bfp is an accident waiting to happen, this is just a damn bag in the aisle....I am so irritable today. I still get stupid ovary pain off and on and I don't know what the hell it is. To O or not to O. To care or not to care. Of course I care. That is stupid. It's just a plain irritating day. Cheers! lol
Hugs!


----------



## Csunshine013

It will happen for us right! PMA if not this month soon!!!!

Good luck ladies keep your chin's up and look to the prize!


----------



## MonkeyFeet

Csunshine013 said:


> It will happen for us right! PMA if not this month soon!!!!
> 
> Good luck ladies keep your chin's up and look to the prize!


Absolutely :D I don't think I'll get a :bfp: this cycle due to current bleeding issues BUT I know I'll get one soon :D


----------



## Csunshine013

Monkeyfeet it's not over yet! 

If not then really soon!

:bfp:all around! You know kinda like ordering a round at the bar. LOL:rofl:


----------



## Irish_eyes

Gosh everyone sounds so down...:hugs:

Well, I have 5 days to O (depends when my body decides to release an egg it could be sooner) but I managed to get some :spermy: out of DH tonight...so fingers crossed I'll get more. I also have a doctors appointment on Thursday morning to get the results of all those blood tests I got done. The O one in particular...I just hope doc understands that DH doesn't want to do a SA yet until we have tried for another few months...I did tell the doc that he was up for it but I think when I told him he has to go to Belfast to do it..it put him off along with bding.


----------



## Conswayla M

Glad you have your doc appt hun, fx'd for good news!


----------



## emalou90

well today i woke with a splitting headache, twinges in my side and im so hot.
then i went to the loo and wiped and saw brownish cm (tmi sorry)
it shouldnt be the witch..
i think i might test today
no i shouldnt really.
arrgh  haha 

hope everyone else is coping x


----------



## cazd

haha :test: 

do it... do it.... lord knows I could do with some good news!

Honestly... I think I'm as low as I could be - while still thinking I'm PG.... Belugh - Depressive PMA - its not a good combination.

So hope you've done it emalou xxxx


----------



## samzi

oh hun :hugs:

whats up?


----------



## cazd

Just posted in my journal - don't want to drag you guys down too !

Girls - remember I posted a ClearBlue link here a while back?
Well they're sending me a free digi tester + £10 when I complete their questionnaire!

OK - So who's excited about making babies? I need a pick-me up.
Emalou - when're you testing?


----------



## cazd

Conswayla.... Samzi... I know there are others too...
Just need to do our books for April then I'll catch up with everyone on here.


----------



## samzi

nice one :happydance:


----------



## cazd

P.S. A house exploded a few streets away this afternoon.
We took Trudy down to find out what happened - it shook our whole house - I thought it'd been a plane crash. The whole of their garage and the room above was completely destroyed. We don't know if anyone was hurt - but my lord... they've lost everything. The roof was burning and there's been so many sirens past since - our road is the only way in and out. But to give them credit - we set of straight away and the ambulance and 1st fire engine were both there before us. Its put the world into perspective...


----------



## samzi

oh dear not good!

i went on bbc news earlier, and where i used to live theres been an earth tremor!!


----------



## cazd

https://www.kentonline.co.uk/kol08/article/default.asp?article_id=61117

here's the link - just waiting for them to get back to me and let me know that no-ones been hurt...


----------



## emalou90

CAZD - i think i might test tonightttt! I've had such a good day today i'm sure this is bound to be good news. If not well.. we'll try again next month.

And that's intense what happened near you! hopefully nobody was hurt too badly.

xx


----------



## samzi

goodluck em :dust:


----------



## cazd

emalou90 said:


> CAZD - i think i might test tonightttt! I've had such a good day today i'm sure this is bound to be good news. If not well.. we'll try again next month. xx

OOOH ! I love a good test. Have you got a stick ready? :happydance:


----------



## samzi

caz your a right bad influence :rofl:


----------



## cazd

Yeah - but even if its neg there's still the chance that its just too early to tell !


----------



## emalou90

Haha isn't she ;)

I'm getting one once i've brought my cat home from the vet at 4

i'll keep you guys updated!! :) thanks for the support xx


----------



## emalou90

yeah i agree it might be neg but it is rather early


----------



## samzi

goodluck!


----------



## Conswayla M

Emalou, it sounds good to me! Brown spotting 5 days before :witch: is due....perfect timing for implantation!! If the test is neg, it just means its too early, I think you have done it!!

Cazd~ Thats terrible about the house close to you, thankfully it didn't effect you guys any worse!


----------



## emalou90

ahhh im all excited now! booo you guys  i was trying not to be excited haha.
oh well im sure if it is neg i'll just try again in 5 days or so, no biggy.
though i would rather a positive sooner or later.

now im waiting until the OH gets home which is at about 6 ish
we're going to buy the tests together and have all our fingers and toes crossed

2 hours and you'll all be informed of the outcome

:)

xx


----------



## Conswayla M

2 hours!? :happydance: I will be checking up on you!! Good Luck:)


----------



## emalou90

6 o'clock is when the OH get's home so okay less that 2 hours now ;)

more like 1 hour!!

x


----------



## Csunshine013

Good luck Em! :bfp:!!!

Hello ladies how is everyone doing today?


----------



## Conswayla M

Waiting for your :bfp: emalou!


----------



## samzi

so...? :D


----------



## Irish_eyes

any news Em?


----------



## cazd

EM?

COME ON - don't keep us in suspense........


----------



## Irish_eyes

Oh caz...look at your temps...they are climbing higher...and what is stock replenishments?


----------



## cazd

:rofl: It was the new thing for me this month...
Making sure OH erm... replenished his stock... so there'd be plenty of new :spermy: for Ov!

We were supposed to do Stock Replenishment every 3 days up to OV and then :sex: every other day. but we ended up dtd more often. Hmm. must be more controlled next month.

And ta... my temps have gone crazy this month - taken at the same time as usual etc.
Got sore @@s and I'm super-tired and I had quite a bit of CM today so I'm getting more hopeful as the days go on.

Thinking about that... has anyone heard from Jmac? Her and Em are both due :bfp: !!


----------



## cazd

Irish - I've been off Bnb for a few days so I've got lots of catching up to do. How'd it go at the Drs?


----------



## gumb69

emalou?? well???
jmac is off doing some work thingy so i think she said she wont' be around till thurs
cazd- your symptoms sound good
conwayla-any more symptoms
claire-has you cold gone
samzi-only 1 more day.x


----------



## Irish_eyes

Haven't been yet...going on Thursday morning to get all the results from the 4 blood tests. Crapping it because I have to tell doc that DH isn't ready to do a SA...hopefully he will understand. I am ok with him waiting because we have only been trying for 5 months (well the doc thinks its longer) but I can say that due to my prolactin being high that could have been the reason we weren't getting pg and DH wants to wait about 6 months to see if we can do it ourselves before he goes for an SA. Hopefully the doc falls for that one.


----------



## Conswayla M

Emalou??!!! Whats the verdict hun???
I can not wait to here from Jmac either! This may be the month of many bfp's!!

11 dpo today, I got nothing :rofl: Symptomless 2ww....well except for the sore back and 
( . )( . )'s which is a normal gift to me every 2ww!


----------



## cazd

Yeah - well if your OH doesn't go then you can tell the Dr your OH is feeling funny about it + might need some time to get used to the idea - and why not try just yourselves for another 6 months....


----------



## emalou90

Hold your horses girls...

it was a BFN unfortunately.

but like everyone said i think its too early.

luckily i paid for two and got one free!! bargain, we'll try again in the 6 days :)

xx


----------



## Conswayla M

emalou90 said:


> Hold your horses girls...
> 
> it was a BFN unfortunately.
> 
> but like everyone said i think its too early.
> 
> luckily i paid for two and got one free!! bargain, we'll try again in the 6 days :)
> 
> xx

Sorry hun :(
But............it is still very early, and if you just had implantation it could take 2-3 days for the hcg to be strong enough!


----------



## cazd

BOOOOOOOOOO.
Well fingers crossed for next week then xxxx


----------



## Irish_eyes

yeah...I am happy with that...the whole testing thing was my obsession which has a reverse effect on our ttc...he just totally didn't want to dtd...that is understandable (sort of) so yeah happy even to give it another few months before I really drag his ass along to get it done. :laugh2: Just hope that doc doesn't think I am wasting his time but it is best to see if I am working ok at least.


----------



## Irish_eyes

oh em...so sorry hun but yes...it is still early hun and you can still get that bfp.


----------



## cazd

someone said that Drs reckon its mostly the woman's fault anyway!


----------



## cazd

Oooh - and just thought I'd say that a bit of playing on here has really cheered me up. Its strange... I didn't want to play online 'cos I was all sad about TTC - but actually - BnB was just what I needed. Ta everyone!


----------



## samzi

i am sooo stuffed after my tea :lol:


----------



## Csunshine013

So sorry Em PMA for the next 5 days!!! 

hello ladies, just back from lunch over here across the pond. LOL


----------



## SARAHLU226

So I am new here and ttc#2! Just waiting to test in a few days![-o&lt; I have been feeling a little crampy, twinges and full. Hope it's just not all in my head! Lol! Well good luck to everyone and i guess we will all be finding out soon how many january babies there are going to be!


----------



## Conswayla M

Cazd~ We are your medicine here hun! This is the place to be if your feeling down......something about, I love it!

Welcome Sarahlu, hope your get your bfp!


----------



## Csunshine013

I want a January baby so bad, but don't have a symptom one :cry: I guess this can be a blessing so I wont get my hopes up. I thought we had all our bases covered though. We bd'd cd08,10,12,14,15 and now he has had to go out of town for work during the week. :cry:


----------



## SARAHLU226

hi everyone! I am new here as well! Ttc#2! I am on cd 19 so 9 more days til testing! I am having some cramping and bloating so hopefully it's just not all in my head! Lol! ~keeping my fingers crossed for everyone!~


----------



## Conswayla M

Fx'd for you sunshine and sarahlu that you will get your bfp's!! No symptoms can be a good thing, I don't have any really, other then the normal for the 2ww (minus the moodiness) so it could still happen!


----------



## over40

hi everyone
i am on cd 11 and hoping for a january baby as i want to fit 2 babies into next year as time is running out for us :blush:
i am testing on 14th may which is my birthday(44yrs) and hope i get :bfp: for my present :happydance:
i am taking: 
pregnacare plus and starflower oil since starting ttc
b-50 started last cycle
agnus castus started this cycle
trying hard to keep PMA
Is there anything else i can try :rofl: all suggestions will be tried :rofl:


----------



## Csunshine013

over40 said:


> hi everyone
> i am on cd 11 and hoping for a january baby as i want to fit 2 babies into next year as time is running out for us :blush:
> i am testing on 14th may which is my birthday(44yrs) and hope i get :bfp: for my present :happydance:
> i am taking:
> pregnacare plus and starflower oil since starting ttc
> b-50 started last cycle
> agnus castus started this cycle
> trying hard to keep PMA
> Is there anything else i can try :rofl: all suggestions will be tried :rofl:

You can do anything you set your mind to! I don't know that I would want to have two babies that close though, just think about the amount of diaper duty you will have. LOL :rofl:
I will be testing May 8th if the :witch: has stayed away!

Hey Conswayla thanks for the PMA I needed that! :hugs:


----------



## Conswayla M

over40 said:


> hi everyone
> i am on cd 11 and hoping for a january baby as i want to fit 2 babies into next year as time is running out for us :blush:
> i am testing on 14th may which is my birthday(44yrs) and hope i get :bfp: for my present :happydance:
> i am taking:
> pregnacare plus and starflower oil since starting ttc
> b-50 started last cycle
> agnus castus started this cycle
> trying hard to keep PMA
> Is there anything else i can try :rofl: all suggestions will be tried :rofl:

:happydance: 2 babies in one year....that would be fun!!
Looks like you are taking all the right things, hope it happens for you!!


----------



## Wallie

over40 said:


> hi everyone
> i am on cd 11 and hoping for a january baby as i want to fit 2 babies into next year as time is running out for us :blush:
> i am testing on 14th may which is my birthday(44yrs) and hope i get :bfp: for my present :happydance:
> i am taking:
> pregnacare plus and starflower oil since starting ttc
> b-50 started last cycle
> agnus castus started this cycle
> trying hard to keep PMA
> Is there anything else i can try :rofl: all suggestions will be tried :rofl:


Just get plenty of :sex: in and cover all the bases!


----------



## MonkeyFeet

having swabs and bloods next Tues to see why I'm bleeding but deg wont be getting a Jan baby now :(


----------



## Conswayla M

MonkeyFeet said:


> having swabs and bloods next Tues to see why I'm bleeding but deg wont be getting a Jan baby now :(

I am sorry :(
Have you :sex: at all this cycle? (during your ovulation time that is) cause maybe even though you have had the spotting, there is still a chance?! You never know, good luck


----------



## Csunshine013

Oh so sorry Monkeyfeet, at least your getting tests to find out why! I have a friend who bleed all through her pg.:hugs:


----------



## jmac

Hello

Just on v quickly so haven't had a chance to read through pages that have built while I've been off-line - hope you're all okay and keeping calm as you get near the end of the 2ww.

I'm okay - still AFless on CD40 of a 34 day cycle, still got killer (.)(.)s and having odd twinges in abdomen now and again but nothing painful. Quite emotional still but am under SO much pressure at work which isn't helping.

Testing on Friday morning and going to doc on Friday pm.

Hope you're all okay, catch up when back home tomorrow.

Jen xxx


----------



## samzi

morning ladies

no sign of :witch: yet

still getting that lotiony cm but i thought cm was supposed to dry up before AF? Am i wrong? i dont recall getting it this late...well..EVER!


----------



## emalou90

well girlies after my fail test yesterday, talk about my symptoms flaring up!!
my boobies hurt so bad, sesitive.
cm v creamy.
im also so so hot all the time especially in the mornings.
needing to pee all the time aswell.


Oh and off the subject, i just got my shopping delivered from Asda, its so good! They came 20 minutes before they said they would. haha ive had a good day today :)

Samzi - sounds good that the :witch: hasn't arrived! When are you testing? :) xxx


----------



## samzi

monday, if she still stays away.

i want her to come though. im scared.


----------



## emalou90

why are you scared? :(


----------



## samzi

a repeat of history :cry:


----------



## Premomt

Don't be scared!! A pos test is what you've been waiting for! :hugs:


----------



## emalou90

yeah don't be scared sweetie :(
chin up :)
it might be pos.
I've got a feeling a lot of us will be having them this month (or early may) x


----------



## Premomt

Oh I know that feeling. I get wobbely days every now and again as well. But just know you will be alright, you already went through a rough patch once, you deserve a bfp!


----------



## Csunshine013

Good morning ladies. 

How is everyone doing today? I hope well.

I am doing well I think. I have a question about implatation? I don't temp or do opk's so I don't know exactly when I o'd. According to the FF site I should have on the 24th. Me and DH bd'd that morning really early and I had a small pinkish tint when I wiped. (tmi I know, but don't know how else to explain) We bd'd again late on the 25th and didn't have anything. Then yesterday I noticed a small amount of brown in my cm. Today it's still there? Anybody have any clues what this might be? Going crazy looking to intently into everything my body does. ARGH!!!!!


----------



## Conswayla M

jmac said:


> Hello
> 
> Just on v quickly so haven't had a chance to read through pages that have built while I've been off-line - hope you're all okay and keeping calm as you get near the end of the 2ww.
> 
> I'm okay - still AFless on CD40 of a 34 day cycle, still got killer (.)(.)s and having odd twinges in abdomen now and again but nothing painful. Quite emotional still but am under SO much pressure at work which isn't helping.
> 
> Testing on Friday morning and going to doc on Friday pm.
> 
> Hope you're all okay, catch up when back home tomorrow.
> 
> Jen xxx

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: Look so good hun! Can't believe you are so patient to wait to test! I know you have done it this time, so excited for the results on Friday!!


----------



## cazd

Csunshine013 said:


> I am doing well I think. I have a question about implatation? I don't temp or do opk's so I don't know exactly when I o'd. According to the FF site I should have on the 24th. Me and DH bd'd that morning really early and I had a small pinkish tint when I wiped. (tmi I know, but don't know how else to explain) We bd'd again late on the 25th and didn't have anything. Then yesterday I noticed a small amount of brown in my cm. Today it's still there? Anybody have any clues what this might be? Going crazy looking to intently into everything my body does. ARGH!!!!!

Sounds like you might have a sensitive cervix.
Either that or you bled a little at OV and again at implantation !


----------



## cazd

Samzis being super-strong not to POAS.
I'll be ferreting out some FRERS this weekend ready to test on Sunday!
Anyone know any good deals out there - they were £11 in Sainsburys...


----------



## gumb69

I can't believe Samzi and Jmac haven't tested
JMAC :test:
Samzi i've everything crossed for you

Ladies everyone's symptoms sound loads better than last month. :happydance: i can see loads of :bfp:


----------



## cazd

Well its about time one of us got a :bfp: the last one was Snugglebot's and that was an absolute AGE ago!


----------



## samzi

i may do a test in the morning if no af. not wasting my FRER though!


----------



## gumb69

OOOOHHH, it's so exciting. i can't wait to find out.
you are being sooo strong and not testing. fingers, toes, arms, elbows, tongues, legs all crossed for you.

anyone know where i get my ff signature link so that i can put it onto my signature on bnb.


----------



## Conswayla M

gumb69 said:


> OOOOHHH, it's so exciting. i can't wait to find out.
> you are being sooo strong and not testing. fingers, toes, arms, elbows, tongues, legs all crossed for you.
> 
> anyone know where i get my ff signature link so that i can put it onto my signature on bnb.

On your FF page, click on the "Sharing" link on the left hand side, and then choose "Home Page Setup" and once there at the top will be the link.


----------



## Conswayla M

Oh yes, we do need some :bfp: this month.....it has been a while!! 

I have been a bad girl, I can't stay away from the BFP announcement boards, and then stalking the journals of ladies who got their bfp to check their symptoms! And its making me crazy....happy and sad all at once.

*slaps her own hand*


----------



## samzi

:trouble:

:hugs:


----------



## emalou90

aww conswayla  im doing the same! haha poor us.

good luck everyone :)


only 4 days for me x


----------



## gumb69

i joined the VIP section on ff. sad i know .but it interprets your data for you without having to start guessing yourself. it's brilliant. ok so i'm only on CD6 and i've only 4 temps in but i can't believe i didn't do it sooner. 
just a quick q about temping. if i get to pee in the middle of the night about 3-4am and temp at 7am will that affect my temp do i have to class that as disturbed. i'd appreciate any guidance from you temping pro's. mwah xx


----------



## samzi

advice please ladies.

should i use my FRER in the morning if AF hasnt show or wait untill friday (the latter is which id prefer but im a bit torn)


----------



## Csunshine013

:test: we could all use some good news! Feeling it for you!


----------



## Conswayla M

samzi said:


> advice please ladies.
> 
> should i use my FRER in the morning if AF hasnt show or wait untill friday (the latter is which id prefer but im a bit torn)

I know I would find it hard for me not to test, and I know everyone will say :test: :test:

But if you feel like she could still come tomorrow, and don't want to see a :bfn: then I would wait until Friday.

I would love for you to test, cause I am really excited for you!!


----------



## SARAHLU226

so the countdown continues 8 days until testing! After having felt crampy for a couple of days my boob's starting hurting last night & i was completely exhausted. This morning i was feeling really dizzy also and having to go pee more than normal! I guess i'm just going to keep my fingers crossed! Samzi you should definitely test!!!


----------



## Conswayla M

Sounds like some good symptoms Sarahlu!


----------



## Csunshine013

Ya sound promising Sarahlu

hey Conswayla how are you today?


----------



## jmac

Hello ladies, I've just done a four hour drive to get home a day earlier than planned so feel knackered (but very happy to be home although DH o/seas until tomorrow).

Samzi, I totally get why you feel scared. I've been really getting my knickers in a knot about my previous m/c and it's making it almost easy not to test because of it (if that makes sense). Once I test and things are confirmed (or not), assuming it's +ve then it all becomes real and scary. 

The rational voice in my head is telling me to get a grip but cos I'm all emotional and a bit pathetic it's not that easy. I know I'm not being my usual rational self.

Nearly time ladies, nearly time...deep breath...


----------



## Premomt

I would hold off with the frer samz- if you do get a bfn tomorrow am, there is still some hope that you tested too soon and the frer will pick it up friday am. 
Good luck either way!!! FX for you!!

Well four sleeps till I can test, though I am currently confused about my FF chart. I know the next few days will tell with my temps, but ff is only giving me 15 pregnancy points.:dohh: so I am not too eager to test because of that. I don't feel pg, nor do I feel like af is on the way. 
I am gonna try and hold out till I am late this time...


----------



## Irish_eyes

Oh premomt, I would go by that pg thing in FF...you can ask snuggle and V about that...they will tell you its crap. I think they got this ridculous pg score the months they found out they were pg.


----------



## Conswayla M

I will be checking first thing tomorrow morning to see Jmac, and Samzi's :bfp:!!

I have updated my journal with whats going on with me, I am going to log off for the night, can't wait for the news tomorrow!


----------



## samzi

my god its dead! where is everyone?!


----------



## emalou90

Hi Samzi how's things :) x


----------



## emalou90

I just took a First Response 6 Days Early Test and i got One Dark line and One Lighter line...

it says on the packet that i'm pregnant :o

i'm not saying anything :blush: not until i test again in a few days





:bfp: ? :) hopefully sticks.

wow, i've been taken back, im speechless x


----------



## samzi

omg :D :happydance: thats fab


things are ok, still no sign of :witch: 
roll on may 4th!
unless she gets me first!


----------



## emalou90

I hope she doesn't sweet :)

this might be the start of the April BFP's!

Bring on 2010 :)

x


----------



## samzi

i feel like testing tomorrow am with the FRER if she still isnt here when i wake up, but im scared of seeing BFN


----------



## samzi

infact no.

i will use one of my ic's first then see what happens


----------



## emalou90

well don't be worried, i tell you what to do, don't look at it until 5 minutes have gone.
be very positive and if it is BFN then you'll just try again :) x


----------



## samzi

would u suggest usng the FRER tomorrow? i have ic's and then better ones. so much choice :rofl:


----------



## emalou90

frer :) go for it.
just think you could get a very good result!

let's make it two BFP's in two days :) x


----------



## Conswayla M

emalou90 said:


> I just took a First Response 6 Days Early Test and i got One Dark line and One Lighter line...
> 
> it says on the packet that i'm pregnant :o
> 
> i'm not saying anything :blush: not until i test again in a few days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :bfp: ? :) hopefully sticks.
> 
> wow, i've been taken back, im speechless x


:happydance: 
Congrats!! That is so wonderful and exciting, a line is a line, looks like it happened for you!!!!


Samzi, so glad the :witch: is still not here. You are hanging in there so well not testing, can't wait to find out!


----------



## Csunshine013

Emalou I am so happy for you!:happydance:

Samzi glad to here the :witch: hasn't reared her ugly head! By the way what is FRER?

Conswayla how are you this morning?

Me just being BAW and trying to find things to do to keep my mind off symptom spotting! LOL


----------



## cazd

emalou90 said:


> I just took a First Response 6 Days Early Test and i got One Dark line and One Lighter line...
> 
> it says on the packet that i'm pregnant :o
> 
> i'm not saying anything :blush: not until i test again in a few days
> 
> wow, i've been taken back, im speechless x


OMG :bfp: :bfp: You Jammy Dodger you! 
:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: 

Wow! :test: again!!!!! Buy every stick in the world and pee on all of them!!!
And then post pics so we can all have a look!!!!


----------



## jmac

Wow Emalou - that's brilliant. Well done!!!

I think this might be a bumper month.


----------



## samzi

well ladies i had brown cm before (sorry for tmi) but its stopped completely now.

silly :witch: playing me about. she will get me in the night or tomorrow and she better watch out cos im ready! :rofl:


----------



## jmac

Does this usually happen before AF?


----------



## samzi

its usually brown blood rather than cm..then it progresses to red blood then full flow


----------



## jmac

Hmmmm...do you think this difference is significant or just your body playing silly beggars?


----------



## Csunshine013

Oh Samzi fxd that the :witch: stays at bay!


----------



## samzi

prob the latter.

the following is what i got from a different forum i go on (well used to) from when i got my BFP last time, and how much :witch: played tricks with me

----------------------
27/11/08 - 4 days late.
still no Af, though im getting what i usually get just as she is finishing.. very odd
27/11/08 - 16.02
i have what i had last week but more red so i think she will be in full flow mode (excuse the pun) in a few hours.
17.30 -
all stopped now. what the hell is going on! stomach pains still mind you
19.39
well shes here.
maybe next month will be mine hey
28/11/08
22.54
(a friend asked me if af had been easy on me or not)
i havent been on like i usually am. its all very weird but the tests say neg. maybe shes just indecisive today
29/11/08 - 23.42
my friend who is preg with baby no 3 said i should test again cos i havent had a proper Af this month. am not sure tho as the last two i did were neg. what u think?
30/11/08 - 10.54
omg. maybe it my eyes playing tricks on me but im sure i can see a faint line. eerk!
11.26
well the second line is definetly there. im shaking lol
13.52
well i got a CB digial.
ITS POSITIVE!


----------



## jmac

Can see why you're cautious about assuming either way this time round. Assume AF and then anything else is a bonus.


----------



## samzi

it better had be af :rofl: i wanna make that holiday baby!!


----------



## Csunshine013

Can see why your questioning. I would as well.:hugs:


----------



## Irish_eyes

Hey ladies...congrats Em...fingers crossed for a wee sticky bean...let us know when you have the pics up. 

Well...I think I might have O'd today...don't know if I'll get any :sex: tonight and I don't know if 2 bd sessions before O will result in anything. But the best news is....I am ovulating...yes my doc confirmed that I have a really good level and there is no problem with me at all. :happydance:


----------



## samzi

:happydance:


----------



## Premomt

congrats em! and to you too Irish!


----------



## iwantbebebad

That awesome Irish!! You go! Get that BFP!!! I am so excited for everyone! Irish, you are special and I counting the minutes with you... And yes you can definitely get pg with two bd's before o lol. It would be a little girl!!! 

Premomt- I am excited to read your journal. I see you are in the tww too! Maybe you will get your BFP!! Good luck, I will check back often for updates. That is a beautiful pic of you that you have up... So elegant... 
HUGS!


----------



## samzi

hope to see some :bfp: in here in the next few weeks!!!


----------



## Csunshine013

:bfp:'s would be nice to see in here! Can't wait til next week!


----------



## Peach Blossom

I hope to add to the :bfp:'s soon... FF says not to test til 15th May, but may not last that long!! :rofl:


----------



## Csunshine013

I hear ya Peach Blossom I have a wait ahead as well. I am to test on the 8th. I am not thinking I can wait that long.:rofl:


----------



## Irish_eyes

well...I am not even officially in the 2WW yet so I have even a longer time to wait. :laugh2:

Well DH has just said to me that after he watches his film he will give me some deposits. :laugh2: That just means he will provide the :spermy: and thats it!!! I am not going to argue. :laugh2: 

Well, since I think I O'd today...I may be in the 2WW sooner than I thought and that could also mean I this months cycle is going to be 29 days...better than having to wait 31 days.


----------



## samzi

:happydance: good on OH!

i am so peed off. after tea time's browny cm, i have had NOTHING,no sign of her again.

:hissy:


----------



## Conswayla M

Looks like this could be a good month for a lot of you gals!! Samzi, hold on there may still be a chance.

Irish~2 days before O, is just fine!! That can result in pregnancy thats for sure!

And I will log on later in case I missed anyone.


----------



## Irish_eyes

well got some :spermy: and this is a bit tmi...DH said during it after looking at my *ahem* nipples..."they are bigger....are you sure you are not pregnant already?"

Yeah love its called the immaculate conception!! :laugh2:


----------



## Conswayla M

:rofl: Well you never know! Some women have bleeding during pregnancy so you could be from before! Maybe it is a good sign for this month.

Sorry I have been updating my journal with my symptoms, and not here. 
But all in all I feel great about this month....it sucks to think that I probably have a 17 day LP. So I have a bit longer to go even though I am 13 dpo already. I had this sudden urge to test, but thankfully DH is out tonight with the car and I can't get one! I am glad cause I am not testing unless I make it to 19-20 dpo....if I make it!


----------



## jmac

BFP...


----------



## samzi

youve got a bfp?! :happydance:

i am very confused this morning. i did a frer and as far as i saw there was only one line (my mum saw one line too) but i took a photo on my phone anyway and i can see a line on the photo but not irl. whats with that?!

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v59/samzi/picture-11.jpg


----------



## jmac

Yes, got it this morning at 06:30...looks like I've only bloody done it!!!

No idea why the diff in your photo - that's weird!


----------



## emalou90

jmac!!! :D :D 2 in two days  :happydance: i'm so happy for you! xx



Samzi that's very strange but if you see a line, you see a line :) xx


----------



## samzi

you guys ever used superdrug own brand HPT?


----------



## cazd

Omg - JMAC ??????

:yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo:


----------



## emalou90

i haven't sorry..


----------



## emalou90

cazd! that makes two of us!! maybe three  x


----------



## cazd

when did you get your :bfp: + I'll put it on the front page?

Its official - this is now a Lucky Thread !!


----------



## cazd

actually - cancel that - it was yesterday!!

Did you buy up all the sticks you could find?
Come on... you know we wanna see some pics !


----------



## cazd

emalou90 said:


> cazd! that makes two of us!! maybe three  x

Samzi... look at the first page... you're next !!
(and then me :happydance:)


----------



## Premomt

Horray jmac!!! Congrats!!

Looks like af is on the way for me, had a temp drop thos am. Booooo. :hissy:


----------



## emalou90

this is great im so happy for everyone :)


boo premont :( i hope :witch: doesn't arrive!

x


----------



## cazd

Premomt said:


> Horray jmac!!! Congrats!!
> 
> Looks like af is on the way for me, had a temp drop thos am. Booooo. :hissy:

Really....your temps dropped in December too.....?


----------



## jmac

Premomt - I had about three or four temp drops and still got BFP, hang in there.

Samzi - never used a Superdrug HPT; have always forked out for CB etc until the one I used this morning which was a Boots own brand cheap job. Difference for me was definitely in waiting until I was late and then some (a week probably was a bit excessive tho!).


----------



## samzi

im waiting till monday to test again. unless she gets me first that is!

popped to the bathroom and all had stopped again :hissy:


----------



## Irish_eyes

Hey hun...just notice my testing date is not on the first page. 
I'll put it down as the 17th May for the time being as I am still not 100% when I have O'd. 

Congratulations to jmac and em on your bfp...come on who is next? Samzi?


----------



## Wallie

Congratulations jmac on your :bfp: that's wonderful news :happydance:. FX for the rest of us expecially Caz, can't wait till Sunday.

I'm still waiting to ovulate and I think I'll have to gee my OH up. He wasn't up for it at all last night which upset me, but I'll get him tonight early on, hee hee!:rofl:

:hug:


----------



## Csunshine013

:happydance:

Good for you Jmac!!!! 

Let's keep the :bfp:'s coming!!! It's still early we could all get them! PMA


----------



## cazd

Irish_eyes said:


> Hey hun...just notice my testing date is not on the first page.
> I'll put it down as the 17th May for the time being as I am still not 100% when I have O'd.

Done xx


----------



## Csunshine013

Cazd I will be testing May 8th if I can hold out that long. :rofl:


----------



## cazd

Ladies - can I ask for your advice please?

I delivered some signs this afternoon and before I knew it I was in Boots - buying some FRERS ! :rofl:

So... question is.... when do I test? FMU tomorrow morning?
And if so... should I drink just water tonight - or no drink at all.
What'll give me the best chance of picking up a second line?


----------



## cazd

And no-ones allowed to say 'wait 'till you're late' Its all I can do to resist POAS now!


----------



## Csunshine013

:rofl::rofl:

I would wait til FMU and wouldn't change how much you drink the night before. If it's strong enough to be in your pee then it wont matter.


----------



## Wallie

I wouldn't do anything out of the ordinary Caz - just pee on that stick and see what happens with FMU! :happydance: go girl!:rofl:


----------



## Tudor Rose

i am soo joining this lucky thread!!!

my cycles are around 32 days long and are usually regular. but this on were on day48?!?!!? just ordered Angus castus so will start that when they arrive.

also just had new my SIL is getting married 1st may 2010 and wants me be her bridesmaid, she doesnt know where ttc so we may be hanging fire until late september so there is no chance of me giving birth near her big day.


----------



## cazd

Tudor Rose said:


> i am soo joining this lucky thread!!!
> 
> my cycles are around 32 days long and are usually regular. but this on were on day48?!?!!? just ordered Angus castus so will start that when they arrive.
> 
> also just had new my SIL is getting married 1st may 2010 and wants me be her bridesmaid, she doesnt know where ttc so we may be hanging fire until late september so there is no chance of me giving birth near her big day.

I know you'll have thought it through but don't put your life on hold for others.
Snug did that and waited 'till her sister got married + then a month later her sister announced she was PG!


----------



## Premomt

cazd~ FMU for sure. and it really won't matter if you drink more, less or the same amount of water before bed. It will however make you have to get up to pee earlier if you drink more... 
I can see it now. You down 36oz of water before bed, and are up by 2am debating on POAS or not... :rofl: It IS technically FMU if it's after midnight....


----------



## Conswayla M

Jmac :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

Congrats!!

I knew you would get it hun!! YAY!!

Cazd~ pee on that stick first thing tomorrow morning, your chart looks great, I think you done it!!

Premomt~ It ain't over until that ugly :witch: shows her face!!

Samzi~ I inverted your hpt (don't know how to post) and it looked like something was there maybe? How old is the test, was there an evap? 

Nothing new for me today, everything is still the same except I feel like my moods are even better, and I am no where near emotional, this is the complete opposite for me! Lots of stretching and pulling, some tightening in tummy. I feel different but not sure if it is just going to be extreme PMS or what....I will be due for :witch: May 4th which will put me at 17 dpo CD 30. If not there then I will test the 6th or 7th.


----------



## jmac

Conswayla - I had/have lot sof pulling and stretching. Here's hoping yours is lucky too. x


----------



## cazd

Premomt said:


> cazd~ FMU for sure. and it really won't matter if you drink more, less or the same amount of water before bed. It will however make you have to get up to pee earlier if you drink more...
> I can see it now. You down 36oz of water before bed, and are up by 2am debating on POAS or not... :rofl: It IS technically FMU if it's after midnight....

:rofl: HA !!!

Well Its all I can do not to POAS right now!
Just had what seems to be a bit of spotting - and that NEVER happens to me :wohoo:


----------



## Conswayla M

:test: :test: poas!!! cazd, you are going to get it!!


----------



## emalou90

OMG CAZD, you better POAS ;)

c'mon make it four 

(i've lost count so im sorry if it's wrong) hehe xx


----------



## emalou90

I've had such bad stomach ache todayyyy :/

AND felt so sick last night and this morning.

Laaaaaame 


how is everyone else doing?

x


----------



## Conswayla M

Em, you are so lucky to be feeling things that you know are for a good reason!! :happydance:

I am feeling fine today, well except for this morning and the horrible smells and me gagging, some pulling today, and bb's hurt. But not much new....or exciting to report. This could just be the darn old :witch: preparing to come like usual. I am however still not moody or emotional!!


----------



## emalou90

Conswayla M said:


> Em, you are so lucky to be feeling things that you know are for a good reason!! :happydance:
> 
> I am feeling fine today, well except for this morning and the horrible smells and me gagging, some pulling today, and bb's hurt. But not much new....or exciting to report. This could just be the darn old :witch: preparing to come like usual. I am however still not moody or emotional!!



Yeah it's good :)
I'm testing again tomorrow
then waiting some more
then seeing my doctor

ooooo :) excitement!


oh poor you, well i hope it's not :witch: she needs to stay away and make everyone happy by not coming back for 9 months!! :) I really hope you other girls get :bfp: soon, then we can all transfer to a new thread ;) haha

:dust:
:dust:


----------



## Csunshine013

hello em sorry your feeling so icky, it will pass as you get along. I don't know why they call it morning sickness as it sometimes stays all day long!

Conswayla hope your symptoms are for the :bfp: and not the :witch: she really needs to just go away for about 9 months!:growlmad:


----------



## emalou90

hey sunshine, yeah it's silly! 

how are you sweetie? :) x


----------



## jmac

My GP was rubbish today - wasn't my usual one and didn't really give a toss. Just took my blood pressure and referred me to midwife (who I'm seeing on 12 May). Got EDD of 27 December. Felt v short-changed!


----------



## Conswayla M

jmac said:


> My GP was rubbish today - wasn't my usual one and didn't really give a toss. Just took my blood pressure and referred me to midwife (who I'm seeing on 12 May). Got EDD of 27 December. Felt v short-changed!

That's too bad, but at least you have a due date!! I am surprised they didn't do a blood test to confirm. Less then 2 weeks until you get to see your midwife!


----------



## Csunshine013

Thnx em doing good here. I haven't had anything to report except little twinges in my lower abdomin. I don't have sore boobs or nothing! Arghh! Wish I would feel something! I really wish it would be time to test so I would know!:dohh:

jmac I completely understand. Unless I see my Dr I don't feel like they even care for me. Just think only a little over a week and you get to see your MW.:happydance:


----------



## Irish_eyes

cazd said:


> Tudor Rose said:
> 
> 
> i am soo joining this lucky thread!!!
> 
> my cycles are around 32 days long and are usually regular. but this on were on day48?!?!!? just ordered Angus castus so will start that when they arrive.
> 
> also just had new my SIL is getting married 1st may 2010 and wants me be her bridesmaid, she doesnt know where ttc so we may be hanging fire until late september so there is no chance of me giving birth near her big day.
> 
> I know you'll have thought it through but don't put your life on hold for others.
> Snug did that and waited 'till her sister got married + then a month later her sister announced she was PG!Click to expand...


That happened to me too...I was asked to do bridesmaid for sil and didn't what to ruin her day so held off...a month or so later...bam...she fell pg on her first try and heres me still trying. 

My advise...do not put your life on hold for anyone not even your sister...if you are pg at her wedding so what. Sorry if that sounds harsh but to be honest I've been there and sometimes the green eye monster comes out when I see her...don't get me wrong I am pleased for her but I could have been pg or even have a bundle of joy right now if I didn't hold off. I think she had made a reference to the fact she wouldn't have me as bridesmaid. But her other bridesmaid had to hold off ttc as well but she fell pg pretty quick after the wedding too...I think there is 2-3 weeks difference in the pair.


----------



## Irish_eyes

conswayla....you are soooooooooooooooooooooooooo pregnant hun. :happydance:


----------



## LauniBug

I'm loving keeping up with you gals. :) I wasn't around at the start of this thread, but I tested on April 27th and got my :bfp: :cloud9: I'm due on 01.01.10 :happydance:


----------



## Irish_eyes

Oh you lucky gal...congratulations hun...heres to a sticky little beanie. 

:dust:


----------



## Irish_eyes

What happens if we all get BFP this month? Well except for the fact that it would be the best thing in the world...but our thread would be finished...just have to start one in 1st tri then. :laugh2: 

Ok...I am talking crap now.


----------



## Conswayla M

LauniBug said:


> I'm loving keeping up with you gals. :) I wasn't around at the start of this thread, but I tested on April 27th and got my :bfp: :cloud9: I'm due on 01.01.10 :happydance:

Another one!! Wow, thats fab news, congrats hun!!


----------



## Conswayla M

Irish, I love your plan though!! I would love nothing more for us to all get it together!! Its been way too long, I think it is our turn now right?!

I have never seen so many :bfp: in one thread yet, this is great!!


----------



## Irish_eyes

Well, I just say that we all need loads of PMA....so I think we are all going to be pg this month.


----------



## Csunshine013

Oh my this is a very lucky thread so glad to be part of everyones excitement!


:bfp:'s all around!


----------



## Conswayla M

Pass it around cause I think we all could use it!!
I just want to go to sleep and wake up in a week....then I will know for sure. It sucks that I am already 14 dpo! Why did I have to get blessed with a long LP?


----------



## Csunshine013

Oh Conswayla, it will pass quickly :rofl: sorry I know it wont! I am with you on the week wait though! Must keep our PMA!!!! 


I must go for the weekend now have a wonderful time will check in on you all on Monday.


----------



## Conswayla M

Csunshine013 said:


> Oh Conswayla, it will pass quickly :rofl: sorry I know it wont! I am with you on the week wait though! Must keep our PMA!!!!
> 
> 
> I must go for the weekend now have a wonderful time will check in on you all on Monday.

You have a great weekend too!!!


----------



## cazd

Irish_eyes said:


> I know you'll have thought it through but don't put your life on hold for others.
> Snug did that and waited 'till her sister got married + then a month later her sister announced she was PG!
> 
> That happened to me too...I was asked to do bridesmaid for sil and didn't what to ruin her day so held off...a month or so later...bam...she fell pg on her first try and heres me still trying.

Ah - it was you!!! I was racking my brains to think who that happened to. I thought it might've been Snug 'cos she's had major problems with her meanie SIL. Sorry about that xxx


----------



## samzi

hey hey ladies


----------



## emalou90

afternoon samzi :)
how are you today?

it's been lovely weather where i am today! Not helping with my high temp and feeling icky x


----------



## emalou90

I've just done another test just to be sure as the line was so feint last time

Take a look girlies!!!!

https://img185.imageshack.us/img185/1361/dsc01228.jpg



:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:



:dust:


----------



## samzi

woooooooooooo :happydance:


----------



## emalou90

:D smileyfacceee x


----------



## samzi

wonder if i will be next? :p

still no :witch: and after a few days of brown cm today i had some pink when i wiped after the loo. its now stopped..and im back with the brown.

i wonder what's going on inside...


----------



## Irish_eyes

when are you testing samzi?


----------



## Irish_eyes

gorgeous lines em :happydance:


----------



## samzi

i think i will wait until thurs now. want to see if :witch: gets here a week after she was first due


----------



## emalou90

thanks Irish! :D

good luck samzi! i hope its your turn  x


----------



## samzi

still no :witch:

getting a bit annoyed now lol, but got it in my head, that last time it took a few extra days for the HCG, so if i am it will probably show up in the next few days


----------



## cazd

Emalou - that's EXCELLENT !!!!

Its wonderful to see a FRER with second line - for a while there I thought they were just a con and it wasn't possible to get a 2nd line!!! :rofl:


----------



## gumb69

Congrats Emmalou :happydance:

to all the ladies that are just about to test i hope you all get your :bfp::dust:


----------



## jmac

Well done Emalou!

Samzi - it's looking hopeful hun.


----------



## gumb69

Congrats to you too jmac
how are you feeling.xx


----------



## Irish_eyes

Samzi what dpo are you hun?


----------



## over40

can you put me down for testing 14th thanks


----------



## samzi

ive no idea irish :rofl:

ive had a little brown spotting today and had cramps all morning so i think she may be on her way!


----------



## cazd

over40 said:


> can you put me down for testing 14th thanks

Done xxxx


----------



## cazd

Girls... I'm absolutely beside myself right now... need to keep grounded 'cos temps are down...but....
Yellow v-snot !!! 
I'm desperate to POAS but I'll leave it 'till tomorrow to use my FRER ! :happydance:


----------



## gumb69

oooohh yellow snot vs temp dip
i'm going with yellow snot xxxx


----------



## Conswayla M

Emalou, nice test hun! That is so great to see those 2 wonderful lines!

Samzi, this spotting thing has got to be driving you nuts, but still no :witch: in full force, thats great!

Well, I was sure this was it for me, but, my temp dropped this morning......so she should be here either today or tomorrow.


----------



## cazd

Yeah - me too! 

Right. I've got to go watch the snooker with OH - he's got it on pause and might actually kill me if I make him wait any longer!

I'm so excited that I don't 'think I'll be able to sit still... Dammit... wish I had a laptop so I could stay online!


----------



## emalou90

cazd! POAS :D haha ooo girl this might be for you..

we need some more BFP's! bring on those 2010 babies x


----------



## cazd

Well I've been asleep on the sofa and OH has just woken me up cos we've got to go walk Trudy. I'll watch the next session properly!

Went straight to the loo but couldn't find any more v-snot. its all just white blobs. grrrr.


----------



## emalou90

aww! tired cazd?

white golbs are probably better than nothing....

:)

x


----------



## samzi

well i have what im hoping is 'old blood' as there wasnt any after the loo (tmi but there was old brown stuff on the ST)

will see what happens, but ive got one beer to chill me out incase it actually is her


----------



## iwantbebebad

Samzi, fingers x'd that you will have to save that beer for a year or two lol... Where are you going for your summer holiday and how long? I would love to go somewhere! AF is a wicked wicked wench who needs to be gone... Baby dust!!!


----------



## Irish_eyes

caz....thats a good sign hun...even if there is alot of white globs...and for your temp...why don't you do a temp adjustment to see what it would have been if you temped at you right time...it may have been higher...I am assuming that you took it at a different time than normal because of the hollow circle that marks it. 

samzi...do you always get so much spotting before AF? I did as well and started taking the B vits...even though it lengthened my cycle last month but it reduced my spotting before AF to 2 days and this cycle is going to be 30 days max if LP is 14 days (compared to last cycle which was 31 days with a 14 day LP).


----------



## samzi

i get it a little before, but its red spotting rather than brown. 

this reminds me of what i got before :bfp: last year but we will see. im testing on wed


----------



## Premomt

Hey all. I thought for sure af would be here full flow today, but alas-she is still MIA. Just spotting all day. Not enough to fill a liner, just when I check internally. But it is red, and I have a migraine (which I've only noticed I get right before a heavy af since I've been charting.) so I am thinking full flow will be tomorrow.
Even though ff only gives me 2 pregnancy points, I am still clinging on to a glimmer of hope, but being realistic at the same time.
If for a good rrason I don't have a full flow by wed, I will test, but more for precaution sake. I don't want another repeat of what happened in jan. :roll:
Good luck to the testers tomorrow! Keep us updated!! :dust:


----------



## Irish_eyes

PMA Premomt....hope the old witch stays away hun.

:dust:


----------



## Irish_eyes

Well I am only 3DPO and FF has finally pinned O as CD16. We only bd CD12, 14 & 15 so hope that is enough.


----------



## jmac

gumb69 said:


> Congrats to you too jmac
> how are you feeling.xx

I'm generally okay although have felt v down for the past two days which is absolutely mental as I thought this day would never come. 

Guess it's all very real now and I'm trying to balance the fear that something will go wrong again (even though my rational head tells me this is not automatically going to happen), my trepadation over the likely negative reaction we'll get from DH's adult children...egged on by his ex (it was awful last time), with this being what I wanted (and took months and months to bring DH round to - which is also suddenly bringing lots of guilt, that I am possibly forcing him down a path he'd otherwise not choose). I'm a nut, it's official. I'm sure hormones are playing their part in this so trying to just go with it

Physically I'm doing okay, having woozy moments and not able to eat big meals anymore - little and often seems to be the way forward. Go from starving hungry to stuffed full in about three bites which isn't like me at all.

Anyway, good luck for all you girls testing this week.


----------



## gumb69

Don't worry at all. It is a blessing and don't worry what your DH adult children think.
They are adults and you and your OH deserve to be happy, and one day they will realise that.I hear eating salt crackers is supposed to help. xx


----------



## Csunshine013

Hello ladies oh it's getting so close to test time for many of us. I am just not feeling it this month at all. I don't have any signs no sore boobs and pretty much no existant cm. Oh well guess we'll chalk this month up to practice. :rofl:


----------



## Conswayla M

:witch: got me!

My temps dropped yesterday, and she came a few hours later, I knew it would happen when I saw my temps. I must say it was easier to know :witch: was coming. I am actually okay, even though I was sure I had done it this month.....I was very wrong!

I am going to talk this thread and watch the rest of you get it....here is to a February baby for me now!!


----------



## Csunshine013

Conswayla M said:


> :witch: got me!
> 
> My temps dropped yesterday, and she came a few hours later, I knew it would happen when I saw my temps. I must say it was easier to know :witch: was coming. I am actually okay, even though I was sure I had done it this month.....I was very wrong!
> 
> I am going to talk this thread and watch the rest of you get it....here is to a February baby for me now!!

Oh Conswayla so sorry, but I do know what you mean about knowing she was coming! I am due this coming weekend so fxd.

PMA for your February baby!:dust:


----------



## Premomt

Sorry conswala, guess we'll be cycling about the same time again this month! Af hasn't shown up fully yet, but should by the end of the day. Like you said, its better to know what's coming with charting for sure.


----------



## samzi

oh con so sorry she got you :hugs:


----------



## cazd

BOOOO!

Yup - I think mines on its way too... oh well back to square one!
Glad to see you'll be joining us Conswayla xxx

jmac - sounds like raging hormones to me! Don't worry about what anyone thinks... you're on your way to making a little baby... :hugs:

Irish - my temps were down again today. I took them at the normal time - but I've had a week of really restless nights - so I noted that in the Specific section under "sleep deprived".

Premont - can't believe you're still waiting for full Flo - how annoying!!!
Hmm... my spottings been light brown - which is better - red or brown?


----------



## Conswayla M

Thanks everyone! At least I am not alone for next month.....we will get it then Premomt :)

Jmac, the pregnancy hormones are going through you like crazy and you are going to have a ton of different feelings about everything right now and it is normal to have all those fears and everything. I am so happy for you, you deserve to have this little bean!!


----------



## emalou90

Hey girls :)

Jmac - i hope you're feeling okay soon lovely.

Consweyla - Sorry the :witch: got you!! But good luck for next month :)

Cazd - i hope :witch: doesn't get you aswell!

Sunshine - You say you haven't had much cm? well i know i was lucky in getting pregnant 1st time but 'from my experience' i didn't have much cm at all and all of my symptoms disappeared a few days before i tested, you never know, you might be lucky too hun :)


For me, i've had slight dull tummy cramps and am very snappy (my poor OH) I've also been peeing for England!! hehe. I've also got to ring the doctors tomorrow and arrange and appointment with my GP to confirm my pregnancy (i've still got that nagging feeling that i won't be, you know? obviously my HPT lines said different!!)



PMA for everyone and FXD for more January and even February babies now :) !

x


----------



## gumb69

Here's to February Babies xxxxx


----------



## Conswayla M

gumb69 said:


> Here's to February Babies xxxxx

:happydance:!

I am going to have one that's for sure!!


----------



## emalou90

:) i like the PMA girls!!

Say bye bye to the :witch: !!

xx


----------



## gumb69

Me too :happydance::happydance:
we are sooo getting that feb :baby:


----------



## Conswayla M

Well, I told myself I HAVE to get it this time. I am getting real tired of this, so I refuse to go through it anymore :rofl:
If I add up this round, and our last round of ttc#2 then I would be on my 28th cycle!! Okay, I will just stick with 10....that sounds better.


----------



## emalou90

conswayla it'll be your turn soon. pma. 

i'm staying in this thread too, im not abandoning you lot :) 

i'll only leave once EVERYONE gets a BFP! :D

x


----------



## jmac

Conswayla - bugger, bugger, bugger! I was SO convinced that this would be your month. Here's to a February baby.


----------



## Conswayla M

I was convinced too! Turns out, I was just sick......stupid flu!


----------



## Csunshine013

Hello ladies back from lunch now. My office is packing up to move on Wednesday so I may be gone for a few days until we get our systems up and going. Until then though I have all the PMA! I am supposed to start on Fri or Sat and not a symptom yet. FXD! I am extremely tired today, but think its because I ate to much for lunch.:rofl:


----------



## emalou90

Hey Sunshine!! Good luck for this time :)

hopefully the move goes well for your work and that its not too stressful

fxd for you :) xx


----------



## Csunshine013

Thnks Em. It shouldn't be to stressful though we have someone coming in to haul it out and all we have to do is pack and unpack. I must remeber to label things though! :rofl:


----------



## Conswayla M

Good Luck Sunshine!! Fx'd for a :bfp: coming!!


----------



## Csunshine013

I am so excited and so scared at the same time. I don't want to test to early and defo don't want the :witch: to show up. I have decided if I don't get my bfp this month I am starting a journal as I have had quite a lot to say this month!:rofl: I do have a big mouth!


----------



## Conswayla M

Yay! Another journal to stalk....!!!

I babble in my journal all the time, and I love it!


----------



## Csunshine013

:rofl:


----------



## samzi

hoping :witch: going to get me properly tonight/tomorrow. getting really pissed off with it all now.


----------



## emalou90

Samzi i hope she doesn't come for you :) it would be nice to add another name to the list.

If not well i hope she stops messing around and just arrive already! hehe

xx


----------



## cazd

Samzi - hang in there ! 

Sunshine... you should definitely start a Journal - Its a fab way to vent + we'll all join in!


----------



## Irish_eyes

Yes Sunshine...you can talk a load of rubbish in your journal and no one minds. :laugh2: 

I know I do anyway. :rofl:


----------



## Csunshine013

Thanks Cadz and Irish, I was just hoping that I wouldn't be here to long and wouldn't need a journal, except for the pg one. LOL But we all know that doesn't happen very often. :rofl: So I am due to test the end of the week so I will be either starting a ttc or pg journal then.


----------



## Conswayla M

Journal!!!! hehe


----------



## Premomt

Hey ladies~
For those of us who have started another cycle, I have made another thread and want to make a team of us! here's the link 
https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-buddies/129626-cd1-around-may-4-a.html
I know most of us are around the same cycle length and enjoy talking to you all, so I would love for ya'll to come over!


----------



## Peach Blossom

I may still be on course for a New year bab... I'm 9dpo at the moment and FF tells me to test in 9 days... So keep your fingers crossed! :)


----------



## iwantbebebad

Peach, here is lots of baby dust your way!! I am so excited to see all of you get BFP's very very soon! Premomt, I will follow your new thread so I can see YOU get to tell us your BFP!!!
Hugs to everyone moving on to next cycle and congrats to all the bfp's this cycle!


----------



## Irish_eyes

I am only 4dpo too and not testing for another 10-11 days but will also follow your thread hun as I am sure I will be there next month. Whats this? My lack of PMA? *slaps herself as its postive thinking month* "I WILL GET MY BFP THIS MONTH" :laugh2:


----------



## Premomt

:rofl: irish.


----------



## gumb69

claire got her :bfp::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
i'm delighted.xx


----------



## iwantbebebad

Wow! What a lucky lucky thread! This is exciting!


----------



## cazd

gumb - thanks for posting that !

I came on early today so I could catch up with everyone and couldn't believe it when I saw your post!


----------



## emalou90

well, theres nothing much for me to say really :)
how is everyone else?
i've not been on for a while
x


----------



## samzi

so so

af is here with avengence now and hurting me! Hopefully my drugs should start working soon :rofl:

Oh and i started with EPO today. was searching for ibroprofen and came across a bottle of it! so i though hey hum il start with this. so i started with that today. what's it do exactly? i have bad skin so hopefully itl help with that! But i know some of you ladies are taking it for TTC purposes.


----------



## emalou90

oh samzi sorry to hear that!
but at least its not messing you around now ;)

x


----------



## cazd

EPO gives you oodles of CM ! (But only take it up to OV)


----------



## cazd

So is that 3 BFPs waiting to happen...

Irish Eyes
Peach Blossom
iwantbebebad

Of course you're more than welcome over in Premonts new thread... but GOOD LUCK for a :bfp: xxx


----------



## Irish_eyes

I am coming over any way :laugh2: But I am not due to test until Saturday week...that feels like ages away.


----------



## Premomt

Irish~ you are not allowed in! HAHA! :rofl: (of course you are but PMA will keep you away!)


----------



## iwantbebebad

Well I am headed over! I need the PMA for next cycle. You will NOT tell me the sperm are bad, or the egg is nowhere to be found. I WILL get pg by myself and I am giving myself the time. Doctors aren't God, and my body will do what is right by me. Final answer. Oh and DH's sperm better whip into shape. They have a purpose now. 

Premomt- I love your ticker. Wigglin lol. I need to wiggle if AF would poof be gone. LMAO
I can't wait to join your thread. I will as soon as AF gives me a firm CD1...


----------



## gumb69

iwantbebad- go easy on the poking around. your cervix could be sensitive only 3 more days to find out, woo hoo
emmalou how are you feeling, did you go to the doctors and get the pregnancy confirmed and find out your due date. any symptoms for us


----------



## iwantbebebad

Thank you gum. My mom and sister already yelled at me. I haven't touched it with my finger like I usually do to get cm checks. I just kinda wiped deep with toilet paper (sorry tmi) I don't know why honestly. If it doesn't come out, does it matter whats in lol??? I will take your advice. No more poking. Promise. I am more interested than worried or thinking I am pg. I just want to know what the deal is. It is fascinating. AF is finally fascinating lmao...


----------



## iwantbebebad

Emma- Big FAT CONGRATS! So happy for you... What are your brand new pg symptoms? How are you feeling! Super super happy for you... Sticky time!


----------



## Wallie

cazd said:


> So is that 3 BFPs waiting to happen...
> 
> Irish Eyes
> Peach Blossom
> iwantbebebad
> 
> Of course you're more than welcome over in Premonts new thread... but GOOD LUCK for a :bfp: xxx

aww, don't forget about little old me. I think my testing date won't be until the 19th May though.


----------



## gumb69

it's the waiting that is the worst. only 2 more sleeps xxx keep us updated with symptoms


----------



## gumb69

Hi wallie,
of course not forgotten about you. xx


----------



## emalou90

gumb69 and i wantbebebad - hellooo and thanks :)

i've had a few days of feeling icky, like yesterday i made dinner for me and OH and i just couldnt eat mine! but i was starving yet feeling sickly. ha crazy times.
As for the cramping, well i was up all night monday.. i couldnt lay on my back because it kept me awake and once i got to sleep on my side my kitten came and woke me up! hehe

I've not been to the doctor, they said theres no need too until im 8 - 12 weeks, HPT are very accurate and hardly ever wrong - said the receptionist. Which i guess is true, so i'm going to book my appointment for when i'm that far gone.

so how is everyone else doing :) hope you're well. x


----------



## cazd

Wallie said:


> aww, don't forget about little old me. I think my testing date won't be until the 19th May though.

SORRY HUN!!!! xxxxx


----------



## emalou90

:witch: hasn't turned up :) yaaaaay

definately preggers ;)


x


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Yay :happydance:


----------



## Irish_eyes

emalou90 said:


> :witch: hasn't turned up :) yaaaaay
> 
> definately preggers ;)
> 
> 
> x


Of course you are definately preggers...you got your :bfp: hun :laugh2: 

Hope you are feeling well. xx


----------



## Irish_eyes

This was definately a lucky thread...we got 3 :bfp: so far and 4 of us waiting.


----------



## samzi

woo

the rest of you guys better get your :bfp: too, so i can cheer up about not getting mine!


----------



## heavenly

Can you add me please? I tested early but it was a :bfn: - so will wait now until Tues!

:dust: to all!


----------



## sarah1989

Can you add me? I am due to test May 19th!


----------



## cazd

Heya - Both = added xxx

GOOD LUCK !


----------



## Irish_eyes

Hey Sarah...I hope you get your :bfp: this month hun...you deserve it. :hugs: 

:dust:


----------



## sarah1989

Irish_eyes said:


> Hey Sarah...I hope you get your :bfp: this month hun...you deserve it. :hugs:
> 
> :dust:

Thankyou so much! Its feels good to know people wish me luck. It has been a long journey for us, and it just seems like everyone around us not trying is getting pregnant. Doctor cannot find anything wrong so I just do not know anymore :( Thankyou alkl so much!! :hugs:


----------



## Irish_eyes

Do you temp or anything? Use opks etc?


----------



## heavenly

cazd said:


> I promise....
> 
> 1) Not to feed my POAS addiction
> 2) Not to bore my OH with endless conversations about all things baby
> 3) Not to SS 'till the 1WW
> 
> HA! - like any of those are going to happen :rofl:


Hows that going?? :rofl:


----------



## cazd

Ha - totally failed on all 3 counts... all the way up to the :witch: arriving and 3 days of wailing afterwards! 
TTC is such a rollercoaster...


----------



## iwantbebebad

Heavenly- Who and I mean who is that hottie on your pic lmao??? Don't tell me you are trying to have HIS baby! Lucky lucky...

Caz I think I am headed over to Team LoveBumps. I refuse to give up and I am not going to fertility yet. Damn it I am going to do this. Please add me!!! Could you also give me the link to the new thread for Valentines babies lol? 
Hugs!


----------



## iwantbebebad

Oh Caz, I don't know what cd I am on due to extremely irritating AF. I THINK I am behind you by two days... My ticker is a reject. I need a new one. I am actually AF for fifth day now but it makes no sense... No clue... I actually need to bbt this month to have a clue... 
LOVE!!!


----------



## heavenly

iwantbebebad said:


> Heavenly- Who and I mean who is that hottie on your pic lmao??? Don't tell me you are trying to have HIS baby! Lucky lucky...

I WISH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :rofl::rofl:

Its Christian Bale from the Batman films. :D


:witch: arrived today so no Jan baby for me!! I have ordered a CBFM so hopefully, if I don't get lucky this month...I will have a March baby!

:dust: to all! xx


----------



## iwantbebebad

LMAO... I didn't even recognize him. I LOVED Batman Begins. They finally put a serious spin on a super hero. Dark Knight wasn't as good in my opinion lol. Sorry about the witch! We are all on about the same cd, so I hope we all get BFP's this cycle. I am starting to temp tomorrow. That should be interesting lol... The silver lining of the cloud is AF came on her due date... That is good ov signs. With me AF just comes and goes at her own pace leaving me clueless as to whether or not ov even exists! LMAO...
Hugs!


----------



## cazd

Heya...
The Bumps thread is: 
https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-buddies/129626-lovebumps-still-looking-members.html

Come and Join us !

Sorry the :witch: got you heavenly - come join LoveBumps when you're ready to get back on that TTC horse!

iwantbebebad - you're so funny! but everything will fall into place when you start temping xxx


----------



## iwantbebebad

Yeah Caz, I am right behind you with FF putting me at cd5. We are like soooo close! Wouldn't that be cool if we both got bfp's this month??? Yeah PMA!!


----------



## Csunshine013

The :witch: got me so I don't get a January Baby so off to February for me!


----------

